# Ribblehead



## lufcdave7 (Dec 16, 2011)

We are spending the weekend at the Station Inn (car park) Ribblehead. Cosy in the van, but bitter cold outside.
Thought I would post a little info for those spending New Year up here.
The pub will be very busy New Year's Eve, they have 25 residents in the hotel and 30 in the bunk house. Jo, the landlady said if you want food book early, tel: 01524 241274. 
I told her about the Wild Camp meet, she said she would get extra bread and milk in and would offer a warm welcome.
There is no mobile telephone connection.
There is no tv signal, satelite only.
They do have wifi in the pub and pub car park.

To all at Wild Camping have a great Xmas and New Year.
All the best
Dave and Kath.


----------



## solarman (Dec 17, 2011)

thanks for the info,can you post some pics too please,hope your enjoying yourself there too,merry xmas,
Solarman.


----------



## DTDog (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks for the information and also thanks for pre-warning the pub about us renigades going up. Dont know about the others, but I'm really looking forward to get out in the van again.


----------



## cooljules (Dec 17, 2011)

ta for the info, much app.

were going late 30th, straight after Kaye finishes work, which is 6.  so will arrive late.  hope the roads are ok

shes worried about getting stuck if it snows, as she has work on the 2nd and cant have any more time off after being ill not so long ago.

im looking forward to it, and the dogs are...........just hope it goes well so Kaye likes it, shes never been camping like this before.


----------



## solarman (Dec 17, 2011)

cooljules said:


> ta for the info, much app.
> 
> were going late 30th, straight after Kaye finishes work, which is 6.  so will arrive late.  hope the roads are ok
> 
> ...


cooljules have you told Kaye it might be cold and have you got a good heater,keep those women warm and they'll love camping...
Solarman


----------



## kimbowbill (Dec 17, 2011)

DTDog said:


> Thanks for the information and also thanks for pre-warning the pub about us renigades going up. Dont know about the others, but I'm really looking forward to get out in the van again.



oy you, less of 'us' renigades, not me, no i'm prim and proper me, i dont mix wi ruffuns, i spoke proper english i do, so what tha bringin to eyt like? o tha bringin sum mushy peys so we can av a farting competition?

ps, am r8 looking forward to it, tonight i have met the whitevanwoman, she has parked her van on my drive, cheeky cow, never even asked, lol, she's lovely, dead down to earth, just like thee dave, lol,  i will c thee an thar lass next week xx


----------



## cooljules (Dec 17, 2011)

solarman said:


> cooljules have you told Kaye it might be cold and have you got a good heater,keep those women warm and they'll love camping...
> Solarman



no heater..........told her it will be bitterly cold and bad wind (outside not me) so she will have to let me hold her tight and snuggle all night.   ;-)


----------



## kellyjohn (Dec 17, 2011)

thanks for that have phoned ahead cant wait to see you all and i shall be bringing shakey jakey will dogs be allowed in pub or too busy do you think sounds fantastic looking forward to spending a few days with old friends and new cheers john:wave:


----------



## cooljules (Dec 17, 2011)

kellyjohn said:


> thanks for that have phoned ahead cant wait to see you all and i shall be bringing shakey jakey will dogs be allowed in pub or too busy do you think sounds fantastic looking forward to spending a few days with old friends and new cheers john:wave:



you have to bring shakey jakey......


----------



## cooljules (Dec 17, 2011)

kellyjohn said:


> thanks for that have phoned ahead cant wait to see you all and i shall be bringing shakey jakey will dogs be allowed in pub or too busy do you think sounds fantastic looking forward to spending a few days with old friends and new cheers john:wave:



ah John, i might need a favour, how far are you from lincoln itself? somones got a porta loo for me, but i cant get over in time before the meet up.


----------



## DTDog (Dec 17, 2011)

kimbowbill said:


> oy you, less of 'us' renigades, not me, no i'm prim and proper me, i dont mix wi ruffuns, i spoke proper english i do, so what tha bringin to eyt like? o tha bringin sum mushy peys so we can av a farting competition?
> 
> ps, am r8 looking forward to it, tonight i have met the whitevanwoman, she has parked her van on my drive, cheeky cow, never even asked, lol, she's lovely, dead down to earth, just like thee dave, lol,  i will c thee an thar lass next week xx



I'm up'fa fartin' competition. Sprouts on Crimbo day then load up wi' mushy's ready for Ribblehead !!

Shirley (or Shiela or Sharon or what ever her name is!!???) says "are we takin stuff for a BBQ type thingy??!
I will have the 'Beuclaire' (a gas powered hot plate) with us so IF we get a good day we can fire that up.

We also have a large tent which I'm thinking of putting in so we can have an 'Inside area'. Assuming there is somewhere it can go up?


----------



## cooljules (Dec 17, 2011)

DTDog said:


> I'm up'fa fartin' competition. Sprouts on Crimbo day then load up wi' mushy's ready for Ribblehead !!
> 
> Shirley (or Shiela or Sharon or what ever her name is!!???) says "are we takin stuff for a BBQ type thingy??!
> I will have the 'Beuclaire' (a gas powered hot plate) with us so IF we get a good day we can fire that up.
> ...



i hate sprouts.........its the devils food!!


----------



## solarman (Dec 17, 2011)

kellyjohn said:


> thanks for that have phoned ahead cant wait to see you all and i shall be bringing shakey jakey will dogs be allowed in pub or too busy do you think sounds fantastic looking forward to spending a few days with old friends and new cheers john:wave:


I will try to bring Muhammad Ali,maybe shakey jakey will play with mad Ali and become friends,yes will dogs be allowed in the pub?
Solarman.


----------



## Canalsman (Dec 18, 2011)

The pub's website says the following:

_Dog and Dine!

Regulars to the pub will have met Tetley, our lovable black labrador whose favourite pastime is walking, not unlike many of the visitors who come and hike the hills that surround us!

Tetley has been the inspiration for our Dog and Dine offer - breakfast and dinners included for canine guests in the hotel or bunk barn. We just ask for a donation to the PDSA. Tetley remains chief taster for the Dog and Dine menu and so far no complaints!_

So I'm sure dogs are welcome


----------



## kimbowbill (Dec 18, 2011)

I will spare everyone and leave Henry in the van, he wont behave himself i know that for sure, lol


----------



## kimbowbill (Dec 18, 2011)

DTDog said:


> I'm up'fa fartin' competition. Sprouts on Crimbo day then load up wi' mushy's ready for Ribblehead !!
> 
> Shirley (or Shiela or Sharon or what ever her name is!!???) says "are we takin stuff for a BBQ type thingy??!
> I will have the 'Beuclaire' (a gas powered hot plate) with us so IF we get a good day we can fire that up.
> ...



ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooowa the 'Beuclaire' lol wats that? lol Think a BBQ will be good, even if we just do burgers and dogs we could stick some left over sprouts on too, mmmmmmm yummy, lol,


----------



## cooljules (Dec 18, 2011)

kimbowbill said:


> I will spare everyone and leave Henry in the van, he wont behave himself i know that for sure, lol



why? is squibbly guy coming lol


----------



## cooljules (Dec 18, 2011)

Canalsman said:


> The pub's website says the following:
> 
> _Dog and Dine!
> 
> ...




i can see a serious problem with those who are taking dogs.....................................................................................the buggers will want to stay behind and not comeback home lol


----------



## DTDog (Dec 18, 2011)

kimbowbill said:


> ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooowa the 'Beuclaire' lol wats that? lol Think a BBQ will be good, even if we just do burgers and dogs we could stick some left over sprouts on too, mmmmmmm yummy, lol,



It's what us from *DORE* use instead of BBQ's ...... check them out at Beauclaire Barbecues and Accessories.


----------



## whitevanwoman (Dec 18, 2011)

kimbowbill said:


> tonight i have met the whitevanwoman, she has parked her van on my drive, cheeky cow, never even asked,



I knew I shouldn't trust a Yorkshire lass from't wrong side o't pennines   

I didn't hear any complaints when the box of chocs was produced... lol, hope you enjoyed them. 

Many thanks, much appreciated, especially the late night brew before the drive back. Looking forward to RH, but after having met Henry, I'm not sure that Rigg the pig is... 
:scared:


----------



## kimbowbill (Dec 18, 2011)

whitevanwoman said:


> I knew I shouldn't trust a Yorkshire lass from't wrong side o't pennines
> 
> I didn't hear any complaints when the box of chocs was produced... lol, hope you enjoyed them.
> 
> ...



Choccies are lovely thank you, your welcome anytime Jess, Henrys a pig, xx


----------



## whitevanwoman (Dec 18, 2011)

I hope Henry hasn't snaffled the chocs - he's lovely, just a great big soft teenage delinquent :angel:

I reckon him and Rigg will be ok - Rigg is quite happy to save his own skin by letting a dog the size of a horse be the boss. We need to find a remote spot at Ribblehead where you can let Henry off for them to have a run round together, I suspect they will end up friends once they've sorted out the pack hierarchy thing. I'm sure we can find somewhere away from the road, other dogs etc where they can have a run together. 

Don't worry, Rigg has got Pet Insurance, although not sure it covers being eaten by a large dog :raofl:

Rigg might write a short blog post later about meeting Henry last night, if he's not too tired ;-) He's been in the van most of the weekend and yet he has been crashed out in his bed since we got home.


----------



## Amethyst (Dec 19, 2011)

Is there anywhere for cassette emptying at the station inn ?

Thanks Rob


----------



## lufcdave7 (Dec 19, 2011)

Amethyst said:


> Is there anywhere for cassette emptying at the station inn ?
> 
> Thanks Rob



Doubt it very much Rob, it is necessary to walk through the pub to get to both the ladies and gents toilets. However, you could ring Jo the landlady and ask, never know your luck. Telephone number in post one.


----------



## kimbowbill (Dec 20, 2011)

whitevanwoman said:


> I hope Henry hasn't snaffled the chocs - he's lovely, just a great big soft teenage delinquent :angel:
> 
> I reckon him and Rigg will be ok - Rigg is quite happy to save his own skin by letting a dog the size of a horse be the boss. We need to find a remote spot at Ribblehead where you can let Henry off for them to have a run round together, I suspect they will end up friends once they've sorted out the pack hierarchy thing. I'm sure we can find somewhere away from the road, other dogs etc where they can have a run together.
> 
> ...



Hi Jess

I was hoping for a remote spot anyway, Henry gets stressed when dogs are running around the van, i'm sure they will be fine but i think i will muzzle him, i would be mortified if he hurt Rigg, or any other for that matter, because i know rigg wont bite henry it will be a good opportunity for henry to run around and i know he wont get attacked, if this makes sense, rigg will be fine with Lotty's dog, little Ed, he's soooooooo gorgeous, henry will just have to learn the hard way xx


----------



## tintent (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi all we would have loved to come to the meet but sadly the better half has to work xmas AND new year,a right sickener .We was looking forward to meeting new friends maybe next time,anyway have a very merry Xmas and a happy new year to you all.
John & Rosie


----------



## DTDog (Dec 21, 2011)

tintent said:


> Hi all we would have loved to come to the meet but sadly the better half has to work xmas AND new year,a right sickener .We was looking forward to meeting new friends maybe next time,anyway have a very merry Xmas and a happy new year to you all.
> John & Rosie



If you put £100 behind the bar for us all to buy the drinks with, then you can be with us in spirit. I will even take loads of pictures or you, so you can 'almost' be with us!!


----------



## Firefox (Dec 21, 2011)

Amethyst said:


> Is there anywhere for cassette emptying at the station inn ?
> 
> Thanks Rob



I would empty your cassette and fill up with water before you get there if possible. They are going to very busy with other stuff over the holidays. I know they are pretty accommodating towards the wild campers but if you start burdening them with things like that, their attitude could change. Just my personal take on it


----------



## jeffmossy (Dec 21, 2011)

lufcdave7 said:


> We are spending the weekend at the Station Inn (car park) Ribblehead. Cosy in the van, but bitter cold outside.
> Thought I would post a little info for those spending New Year up here.
> The pub will be very busy New Year's Eve, they have 25 residents in the hotel and 30 in the bunk house. Jo, the landlady said if you want food book early, tel: 01524 241274.
> I told her about the Wild Camp meet, she said she would get extra bread and milk in and would offer a warm welcome.
> ...



Would love to join ya Dave & Kath  but going to the quiet site at ullswater on the 27th (Having a chiller this year).Anyhow have a good un everyone,see you in the new year Dave........................Jeff & Lorraine


----------



## kellyjohn (Dec 21, 2011)

im going cant wait been wc for a couple of months now cant believe how mild it is at moment lets hope weather stays good for meet sounds if a few are going happy christmas all see at ribblehead cheers john and shakey jackey


----------



## cooljules (Dec 21, 2011)

im looking forward to it, but Kaye is so scared, never been camping etc and esp in winter shes worried (and middle of the yorkshire moors)

can people write a few comments on here, what to expect etc so she feels more at ease.  i told her we will be in the pub, cosy at night in the sleeping bags.  etc etc  i think shes just worried.

thanks to John for popping tomorrow to pick up the portaloo for me and bringing it to Ribblehead. i just need to get the right chemicals etc for it lol

as said, Kaye is working on the Fri till 6, so will set straight off, so should be there by 10 at the very latest.    

looking forward to seeing everyone again, and new people (but more important new doggies!!)


----------



## lufcdave7 (Dec 22, 2011)

cooljules said:


> im looking forward to it, but Kaye is so scared, never been camping etc and esp in winter shes worried (and middle of the yorkshire moors)
> 
> can people write a few comments on here, what to expect etc so she feels more at ease.  i told her we will be in the pub, cosy at night in the sleeping bags.  etc etc  i think shes just worried.
> 
> ...


----------



## cooljules (Dec 22, 2011)

lufcdave7 said:


> cooljules said:
> 
> 
> > im looking forward to it, but Kaye is so scared, never been camping etc and esp in winter shes worried (and middle of the yorkshire moors)
> ...


----------



## Firefox (Dec 22, 2011)

basildog said:


> Just phoned and booked a meal for new years eve at the pub anyone else going ??????



Yes, booked in for 8.00pm in the restaurant ;-)

BTW Jools, it will hardly be in the middle of the moors, it will be like Piccadilly Circus what with all the vans coming and the pub and everything!


----------



## al n sal (Dec 22, 2011)

so how many wilders are going now?


----------



## cooljules (Dec 22, 2011)

Firefox said:


> Yes, booked in for 8.00pm in the restaurant ;-)
> 
> BTW Jools, it will hardly be in the middle of the moors, it will be like Piccadilly Circus what with all the vans coming and the pub and everything!



ah thats a good idea, anyone else booked for that time (or do you just want to eat in peace lol)


----------



## lotty (Dec 22, 2011)

al n sal said:


> so how many wilders are going now?




Who's going...

Me (lotty) and hubby and dog
Kimbowbill and dogs
kellyjohn and shakey jake
tclarkie
cooljules, Kaye and dogs
Basildog
DTdog
firefox

anyone else?


----------



## whitevanwoman (Dec 22, 2011)

lotty said:


> Who's going...
> 
> Me (lotty) and hubby and dog
> Kimbowbill and dogs
> ...



whitevanwoman + dog


----------



## billi (Dec 22, 2011)

*were coming*

put eddie and debbie on the list.we will be there on 28/29th but mite not stay till new year.just seems like the whole thing is a bit dis-jointed[we asked a while ago about anyone going to the pub,but no replies.even now looks like basildog and firefox av booked seperatly][no tv,no mobile fone,only get net at the pub,][nobody seems to be organised 4 new years eve,can see a lot of people sat looking at there other halves all nite.not really the new year most people expected]dont mean to piss anyone off but its the way it looks at the mo-billi


----------



## cooljules (Dec 22, 2011)

billi said:


> put eddie and debbie on the list.we will be there on 28/29th but mite not stay till new year.just seems like the whole thing is a bit dis-jointed[we asked a while ago about anyone going to the pub,but no replies.even now looks like basildog and firefox av booked seperatly][no tv,no mobile fone,only get net at the pub,][nobody seems to be organised 4 new years eve,can see a lot of people sat looking at there other halves all nite.not really the new year most people expected]dont mean to piss anyone off but its the way it looks at the mo-billi



well i presumed most people would seperatly, some in vans, some in the pub etc, then as the autumn meet, organised and weather picked by that fantastic person cool jules got together at the end of the night, so maybe same sort of thing this year, around a fire etc.    

dont forget people eat at different times, last time i couldnt afford the pub for drinks or grub, and some others just didnt want too, but then happily joined in at night.

Im going to phone tomorrow and book a table for 2, as a treat for a our lass.


----------



## Firefox (Dec 22, 2011)

billi said:


> put eddie and debbie on the list.we will be there on 28/29th but mite not stay till new year.just seems like the whole thing is a bit dis-jointed[we asked a while ago about anyone going to the pub,but no replies.even now looks like basildog and firefox av booked seperatly][no tv,no mobile fone,only get net at the pub,][nobody seems to be organised 4 new years eve,can see a lot of people sat looking at there other halves all nite.not really the new year most people expected]dont mean to piss anyone off but its the way it looks at the mo-billi




That's the way it is with these wild camping meet things. We tend to be free-er kind of spirit people. I know I have seen some forum camping meets organised, and it is all down to hourly activities, synchronised watches, like an army operation  :lol-053:

But anyone welcome to join us at 8.00pm for a meal in the Pub restaurant  and no doubt a few drinks and Fireworks afterwards too! (If you want a  meal in the pub new years eve, it is advisable to ring pub and book)


----------



## al n sal (Dec 22, 2011)

sounds like fun, if we can we'll come up there and join you guys, if we can't, have a great night.:dance:

al


----------



## lotty (Dec 23, 2011)

Who's going...

Me (lotty) and hubby and dog
Kimbowbill and dogs
kellyjohn and shakey jake
tclarkie
cooljules, Kaye and dogs
Basildog
DTdog
firefox
whitevanwoman and dog
billi (eddie and debbie)


anyone else?


----------



## Rubbertramp (Dec 23, 2011)

basildog said:


> On our way North ! Well via cornwall !!!!!!!!!



Are you around here now Charley?


----------



## Rubbertramp (Dec 23, 2011)

basildog said:


> No dropped kids and on way back !!!!!!



Does that mean I have to go to the foot of the cliffs to pick them up?
.........bugger, missed you by a few hours. Have a great time at Ribblehead. Happy new year to you both!:cheers:


----------



## ourglenard (Dec 23, 2011)

*Rt,  bd & ff*

Rubbertramp, Basildog & Firefox;
Happy Christmas/New Year to Y'all!! MAY  get 'oop Norf' to R/Head....Missus keeps filling in blank bits on Diary!!!

..Anyway, Happy Christmas to all on Here....Met & (as yet..) un-met!


----------



## solarman (Dec 24, 2011)

ourglenard said:


> Rubbertramp, Basildog & Firefox;
> Happy Christmas/New Year to Y'all!! MAY  get 'oop Norf' to R/Head....Missus keeps filling in blank bits on Diary!!!
> 
> ..Anyway, Happy Christmas to all on Here....Met & (as yet..) un-met!


See you up there ourglenard.  I,ve a few whikies to share,it,d be rude not to,do we need to bring some firewood ,
Solarman.


----------



## cooljules (Dec 24, 2011)

I called callled the pub to book a table for 2, they have had to stop taking bookings, BUT the owner said dont worry, they will be enough for everyone just could be a bit later and hectic, as they are totally full in the hotel and bunks.....but said all us WC's are very welcome and not forgotton about.

she asked me when i was coming, and i said 30th as our lass has to work on that Fri so be setting off then. she knows someone is going up on the 28th.

how about, say tue or wed, once we have confirmed amount of people/vans etc that will be using the pub, we give them a quick call, and tell them the amount of us there will be, just to give her a rough idea what to expect. guess its only polite.

could someone save a place in the car park for me, i wont be able to walk too well (even when sober lol)

i think even kaye is looking forward to it, as she can tell how exited i am!!


----------



## Amethyst (Dec 24, 2011)

cooljules said:


> I called callled the pub to book a table for 2, they have had to stop taking bookings, BUT the owner said dont worry, they will be enough for everyone just could be a bit later and hectic, as they are totally full in the hotel and bunks.....but said all us WC's are very welcome and not forgotton about.
> 
> she asked me when i was coming, and i said 30th as our lass has to work on that Fri so be setting off then. she knows someone is going up on the 28th.
> 
> ...



We are hoping to go but am confused as to where the meet is?
 I thought the plan was to camp across the road from the pub in former quarry and have a big fire?

regards Rob


----------



## DTDog (Dec 24, 2011)

You are correct. The plan is to set up camp at the quarry bit.


----------



## cooljules (Dec 24, 2011)

DTDog said:


> You are correct. The plan is to set up camp at the quarry bit.


how fars that from the boozer?


----------



## Firefox (Dec 24, 2011)

About 5 mins walk. Check out the link to Google maps I gave in the other thread, it shows the quarry and the pub or check out your POI's on Google earth/maps. It shows everything


----------



## cooljules (Dec 24, 2011)

Firefox said:


> About 5 mins walk. Check out the link to Google maps I gave in the other thread, it shows the quarry and the pub or check out your POI's on Google earth/maps. It shows everything


i looked at that link some time ago` no idea where to find it now but i couldnt quite tell the terrian etc  and it depends how i am at the time, at the moment ok but next weekend i couldnt be bad. just cant tell in advance.

i thought people were using the car park mainly.  i dont mind either, a open fire sounds good, can bring firewood etc. and if we get low on wood to burn we can always use DT dogs van :wacko:


----------



## kimbowbill (Dec 24, 2011)

billi said:


> put eddie and debbie on the list.we will be there on 28/29th but mite not stay till new year.just seems like the whole thing is a bit dis-jointed[we asked a while ago about anyone going to the pub,but no replies.even now looks like basildog and firefox av booked seperatly][no tv,no mobile fone,only get net at the pub,][nobody seems to be organised 4 new years eve,can see a lot of people sat looking at there other halves all nite.not really the new year most people expected]dont mean to piss anyone off but its the way it looks at the mo-billi



not everyone has a other half, i mean, i will have to sit an look at henry (my dog) but even worser thought, i mite be sat opposite CJ,:scared: but............ the beauty of wild meets are everyone does their own thing with no pressure, no tv and no mobile?????, you really do need to meet up with us lot, you wont need those things, i'm sure you could find other things to do 

Jen


----------



## DTDog (Dec 24, 2011)

kimbowbill said:


> not everyone has a other half, i mean, i will have to sit an look at henry (my dog) but even worser thought, i mite be sat opposite CJ,:scared: but............ the beauty of wild meets are everyone does their own thing with no pressure, no tv and no mobile?????, you really do need to meet up with us lot, you wont need those things, i'm sure you could find other things to do
> 
> Jen



*NO T.V ... I dont remember signing up to that one ??
and what's this about no mobile !!!*




P.S. CJ ...... I'm gonna get you for that little comment


----------



## kimbowbill (Dec 24, 2011)

DTDog said:


> *NO T.V ... I dont remember signing up to that one ??
> and what's this about no mobile !!!*
> 
> 
> ...



yep no tv or mobile :banana: itl be like ol times for you dave, like back in t'war :rockroll: xx


----------



## scampa (Dec 24, 2011)

cooljules said:


> im looking forward to it, but Kaye is so scared, never been camping etc and esp in winter shes worried (and middle of the yorkshire moors)
> 
> can people write a few comments on here, what to expect etc so she feels more at ease.  i told her we will be in the pub, cosy at night in the sleeping bags.  etc etc  i think shes just worried.





It's probably nothing to worry about, but Ribblehead quarry has long been linked with the unexplained disappearance of several young women in recent years.  The favoured theory is that once their trust had been gained, they were coerced into taking part in some kind of "wild camping trip" in this remote and scarcely visited spot (unbelievable huh??).   Meeting up with other "kindred _spirits"_ at the location, everything appeared to be genuine and the ladies' minds were put at ease.  Strangely, one campervan had always left the site by dawn on the following morning and its' young lady occupant was never heard of again....

As I said, there's probably nothing to worry about.  After all, no new cases have been reported for about a year now  (hmm....exactly a year to this week in fact!).  And anyway, the police only had one real suspect and he wasn't released from questioning until October, so he couldn't have had time to find his latest victim and gain her trust by now, surely?

By the way, you may hear the locals telling their tales of strange events or mysterious visitors in the area (especially around "last orders"),  but take no notice, hardly any of their stories are true!  As a precaution though, I would always advise keeping the campfire burning very brightly throughout the dark hours.

Hope this helps. Have a great time!!


----------



## kimbowbill (Dec 24, 2011)

basildog said:


> Do not worry we have packed the meccano for the boys and the cock fighting game for the girls !!!!!! Plus the odd helicopter and even some dart guns ! Plenty of fun for the adults just hope no kids coming as looks like they be left out ???? Lol



the kids can mind the dogs, lol,


----------



## kimbowbill (Dec 24, 2011)

scampa said:


> It's probably nothing to worry about, but Ribblehead quarry has long been linked with the unexplained disappearance of several young women in recent years.  The favoured theory is that once their trust had been gained, they were coerced into taking part in some kind of "wild camping trip" in this remote and scarcely visited spot (unbelievable huh??).   Meeting up with other "kindred _spirits"_ at the location, everything appeared to be genuine and the ladies' minds were put at ease.  Strangely, one campervan had always left the site by dawn on the following morning and its' young lady occupant was never heard of again....
> 
> As I said, there's probably nothing to worry about.  After all, no new cases have been reported for about a year now  (hmm....exactly a year to this week in fact!).  And anyway, the police only had one real suspect and he wasn't released from questioning until October, so he couldn't have had time to find his latest victim and gain her trust by now, surely?
> 
> ...



well i'll be ok cos i aint young :lol-053: but thanks for the forewarning, that might have put some of the men off coming:scared::lol-053:


----------



## cooljules (Dec 24, 2011)

scampa said:


> It's probably nothing to worry about, but Ribblehead quarry has long been linked with the unexplained disappearance of several young women in recent years.  The favoured theory is that once their trust had been gained, they were coerced into taking part in some kind of "wild camping trip" in this remote and scarcely visited spot (unbelievable huh??).   Meeting up with other "kindred _spirits"_ at the location, everything appeared to be genuine and the ladies' minds were put at ease.  Strangely, one campervan had always left the site by dawn on the following morning and its' young lady occupant was never heard of again....
> 
> As I said, there's probably nothing to worry about.  After all, no new cases have been reported for about a year now  (hmm....exactly a year to this week in fact!).  And anyway, the police only had one real suspect and he wasn't released from questioning until October, so he couldn't have had time to find his latest victim and gain her trust by now, surely?
> 
> ...



thanks, will show her that in a bit before we goto sleep ;-)


----------



## solarman (Dec 25, 2011)

Wheel bearing gone on me today so that,s me out of the ribblehead meetup,hope you all haveagreat time,solarman.


----------



## DTDog (Dec 26, 2011)

Deisel .........................................Check
Full gas cylinders...........................Check
Water tank full..............................Check
Batteries fully charged....................Check
Fridge on ....................................Check
Food in ...................................... Check
Clothes (*warm*) ...........................Check
BBQ(Bueclaire, cause I'm from Dore)..Check
Motorbike in back ..........................Check


Right. Thats me all sorted and ready. Is it Wednesday yet??


----------



## scampa (Dec 26, 2011)

kimbowbill said:


> well i'll be ok *cos i aint young *:lol-053:



I'm sure that's not true, but remember that the wildcamping spirit keeps us younger than our years, so be careful out there!!  :have fun:


----------



## whitevanwoman (Dec 26, 2011)

*Important - weather warning*

V strong winds here, very gusty (no jokes about Brussels sprouts please) - the Highways Agency website says "The Northwest, particularly Cumbria looks like catching the bulk of the rain today, most of it light, but along with the rest of the North the wind will add to the problem in that there could be some difficult driving conditions today. The wind, gusting to around 60 mph will make driving difficult for all road users, but drivers of high-sided vehicles, vans and Motorcycles should take extra care."

It is extremely windy with very strong gusts, poor visibility due to sideways rain. I cancelled a trip over the A66 as I was worried even in the small van (peugeot partner).

Weather warning issued by Met Office for Northern England for Wednesday :sad:


Met Office: UK: severe weather warnings


----------



## Viktor (Dec 26, 2011)

> I cancelled a trip over the A66 as I was worried even in the small van



Discretion is the better part of Valour lol....very sensible decision...many would just bog on....


----------



## whitevanwoman (Dec 26, 2011)

Viktor said:


> Discretion is the better part of Valour lol....very sensible decision...many would just bog on....



I think I've become more "risk averse" as I've got older, 20 years ago it wouldn't have bothered me, but then 20 years ago, perhaps I had less to lose, and more people to fall back on in the event of problems. These days I know that if I get myself into a mess, I have to get myself out of it, and so I do tend to think twice about taking risks. Is this a normal part of getting old(er)?

But at least it's pretty mild. I wonder which is worse... wet, windy and mild, or minus 15C, snowbound but clear (like this time last year)?


----------



## cooljules (Dec 26, 2011)

Deisel .........................................nah but got plenty of cooking oil
Full gas cylinders...........................well its heavy
Water tank full..............................not yet, not rained enough
Batteries fully charged....................yup, cd players working!
Fridge on ....................................well its not full of mould and doesnt smell
Food in ...................................... not yet, hoping to run over a few rabbits and peasents on the way
Clothes (warm) ........................... oh yeah.
BBQ(Bueclaire, cause I'm from Dore)..  yup, went to poundland and got a couple of disbosables in!
Motorbike in back .......................... not yet..but im hoping to nick one from someone elses van ;-)


----------



## cooljules (Dec 26, 2011)

whitevanwoman said:


> V strong winds here, very gusty (no jokes about Brussels sprouts please) - the Highways Agency website says "The Northwest, particularly Cumbria looks like catching the bulk of the rain today, most of it light, but along with the rest of the North the wind will add to the problem in that there could be some difficult driving conditions today. The wind, gusting to around 60 mph will make driving difficult for all road users, but drivers of high-sided vehicles, vans and Motorcycles should take extra care."
> 
> It is extremely windy with very strong gusts, poor visibility due to sideways rain. I cancelled a trip over the A66 as I was worried even in the small van (peugeot partner).
> 
> ...



well if its bad on wed no probs, come down thursday.....  us and others are going on fri, so some will be arriving before and some after.   dont forgot winds are strongest in the morn and early eve when warm air meets cold, so theres usually a big lull in the middle.     also pack your van up with the heavy stuff at the bottom (which you should do anyway).  

hope you can make it


----------



## lufcdave7 (Dec 26, 2011)

Food in ...................................... not yet said:
			
		

> Why do some people have to talk about Yorkshire folk in such a disparaging manner?


----------



## cooljules (Dec 26, 2011)

lufcdave7 said:


> Why do some people have to talk about Yorkshire folk in such a disparaging manner?



eh? i didnt as im from yorkshire, proud of it too. have a tattoo that says 'made in Sheffield'


----------



## kimbowbill (Dec 27, 2011)

Fags..............check
booze.............check
choccies..........check
mince pies...........check
left over turkey............check
toilet roll.................check

thats me done, ready to roll, yes, i've got the dogs, pfft, as if i'd forget, lol, i'm setting off today but stopping at settle to see my friends, yes i do have some, if i can stay there i am, if not i will be carrying on up to RH, looking forward to seeing you all

Jen


----------



## Croftland1 (Dec 27, 2011)

whitevanwoman said:


> V strong winds here, very gusty (no jokes about Brussels sprouts please) - the Highways Agency website says "The Northwest, particularly Cumbria looks like catching the bulk of the rain today, most of it light, but along with the rest of the North the wind will add to the problem in that there could be some difficult driving conditions today. The wind, gusting to around 60 mph will make driving difficult for all road users, but drivers of high-sided vehicles, vans and Motorcycles should take extra care."
> 
> It is extremely windy with very strong gusts, poor visibility due to sideways rain. I cancelled a trip over the A66 as I was worried even in the small van (peugeot partner).
> 
> ...



The map on the weather warning shows the affected area being right up at the Scottish border.


----------



## whitevanwoman (Dec 27, 2011)

Croftland1 said:


> The map on the weather warning shows the affected area being right up at the Scottish border.



Yep, there was no warning for this area for Xmas Day or yesterday but with sideways rain, visibility at approx 20 foot, and wind gusts at 50mph, I wasn't going to prove the Met Office wrong. There also was definitely no lull in the middle of the day as Cooljules suggested! And we're only about 50 miles from the Scottish border here. 

Today is completely different, very calm no wind at all, although low cloud and constant drizzle and miserable greyness, but otherwise not a bad day for driving compared to past couple of days. 

Not sure when I'll be at RH, maybe tomorrow if weather warning proves unfounded but haven't packed or sorted van yet so more likely to be the 29th. 

Drive safely everyone, see you there


----------



## Croftland1 (Dec 27, 2011)

whitevanwoman said:


> but with sideways rain, visibility at approx 20 foot, and wind gusts at 50mph..........  low cloud and constant drizzle and miserable greyness



It doesn't get much better than that at Ribblehead!! :lol-053:

It sounds like you're not located far from us WVW. Where in the NW are you?

Jim


----------



## Stacetop (Dec 27, 2011)

Sorry new to all this but can anyone park up at the quarry? Is there a lot of room. I am looking for somewhere to go for our first wc trip. I have a place in mind but also looking at alternatives. I am a bit nervous of stopping in a very isolated place. We probably won't be able to use any pubs much either as we have a small child and 2 dogs in tow... add that to a 7m van and theres not a lot of places to go!

Any recommendations?


----------



## Croftland1 (Dec 27, 2011)

Stacetop said:


> Sorry new to all this but can anyone park up at the quarry? Is there a lot of room. I am looking for somewhere to go for our first wc trip. I have a place in mind but also looking at alternatives. I am a bit nervous of stopping in a very isolated place. We probably won't be able to use any pubs much either as we have a small child and 2 dogs in tow... add that to a 7m van and theres not a lot of places to go!
> 
> Any recommendations?



Plenty of space at RH. In the quarry, in the pub car park or around the back. The pub owners are really accommodating too, so you will be made to feel very welcome.
Don't think of RH as an isolated place. It'll be buzzing and I'm sure you'll love it.


----------



## cooljules (Dec 27, 2011)

Stacetop said:


> Sorry new to all this but can anyone park up at the quarry? Is there a lot of room. I am looking for somewhere to go for our first wc trip. I have a place in mind but also looking at alternatives. I am a bit nervous of stopping in a very isolated place. We probably won't be able to use any pubs much either as we have a small child and 2 dogs in tow... add that to a 7m van and theres not a lot of places to go!
> 
> Any recommendations?



dont worry, we will be taking 2 dogs and a small child...............well our lass says i act like a big kid.   will be lots of dogs, most who have met before and the dogs have a great time.  the pub is dog friendly.

if you have never been before, and feel nervous by yourself, well this is a good meet, you dont have to park your van too close to any others, but enough to make you feel more secure.


----------



## cooljules (Dec 27, 2011)

whitevanwoman said:


> Yep, there was no warning for this area for Xmas Day or yesterday but with sideways rain, visibility at approx 20 foot, and wind gusts at 50mph, I wasn't going to prove the Met Office wrong. There also was definitely no lull in the middle of the day as Cooljules suggested! And we're only about 50 miles from the Scottish border here.
> 
> Today is completely different, very calm no wind at all, although low cloud and constant drizzle and miserable greyness, but otherwise not a bad day for driving compared to past couple of days.
> 
> ...



winds change due to the sun rising but esp gping down, where the cooler air meets the warm as the sun loses power, but then on coasts etc directions of water and temps plays a big thing. but its why gliders are best in the morning and late afternoon for thermals.  

here its bright sunshine, perfect but not too great for driving as low sun in eyes and even worse with water on the road.

cant wait to set off fri!


----------



## whitevanwoman (Dec 27, 2011)

Croftland1 said:


> It doesn't get much better than that at Ribblehead!! :lol-053:
> 
> It sounds like you're not located far from us WVW. Where in the NW are you?
> 
> Jim



Near Shap. It's about 45 mins drive to RH from here. But am a Lancashire lass at heart, teenage years in Preston and then nearly 10 years in Blackburn, have worked in Lancaster and know the 3 Peaks area / N Lancs very well. It's not so different here from Lancashire, even the accent is very similar. 

Am pretty used to vile weather here, its the norm, am ok driving in ice and snow etc but strong winds really freak me out, especially in my new tranny van which I've only driven once yet and am not used to the size of it yet. I see so many lorries turned over on the M6 that I prefer to err on the side of caution in very windy weather.


----------



## cooljules (Dec 27, 2011)

whitevanwoman said:


> Near Shap. It's about 45 mins drive to RH from here. But am a Lancashire lass at heart, teenage years in Preston and then nearly 10 years in Blackburn, have worked in Lancaster and know the 3 Peaks area / N Lancs very well. It's not so different here from Lancashire, even the accent is very similar.
> 
> Am pretty used to vile weather here, its the norm, am ok driving in ice and snow etc but strong winds really freak me out, especially in my new tranny van which I've only driven once yet and am not used to the size of it yet. I see so many lorries turned over on the M6 that I prefer to err on the side of caution in very windy weather.



yeah its not nice driving high sided things in bad wind, so easy to have the wheel ripped from your hands or push you sideways or into oncoming traffic.


----------



## whitevanwoman (Dec 27, 2011)

cooljules said:


> winds change due to the sun rising but esp gping down, where the cooler air meets the warm as the sun loses power, but then on coasts etc directions of water and temps plays a big thing. but its why gliders are best in the morning and late afternoon for thermals.



Except in Shap and surrounding 10 mile radius where we have our own micro-climate and normal meteological rules don't apply.  The fells have a massive impact on weather, and the valleys (like the M6 corridor) act like wind funnels. And I haven't seen the sun for about 2 weeks now, in fact some days its hard to tell whether its daytime or night-time.


----------



## cooljules (Dec 27, 2011)

whitevanwoman said:


> Except in Shap and surrounding 10 mile radius where we have our own micro-climate and normal meteological rules don't apply.  The fells have a massive impact on weather, and the valleys (like the M6 corridor) act like wind funnels. And I haven't seen the sun for about 2 weeks now, in fact some days its hard to tell whether its daytime or night-time.


ah ok    i didnt know where you were but yeah fells and large ridges can turn things upside down!  

hope to see you fri when we arrive and if you do decide to drive, have a safe journey


----------



## whitevanwoman (Dec 27, 2011)

I'll be there at some point before NY, probably thurs eve, maybe friday.

Just had a text message from Jen, "Old man just rear ended me" - I have tried phoning her but no answer, sent txt, waiting to hear back 
:mad2:


----------



## cooljules (Dec 27, 2011)

whitevanwoman said:


> I'll be there at some point before NY, probably thurs eve, maybe friday.
> 
> Just had a text message from Jen, "Old man just rear ended me" - I have tried phoning her but no answer, sent txt, waiting to hear back
> :mad2:



i have her number, will fone her now


----------



## cooljules (Dec 27, 2011)

JUST spoke to jen, shes pretty badly shook up, a old man went into her rear while she was stood at lights, he said he didnt see her (she says he was about 70/80) she can still drive it and got a witness.  his car destroyed.

shes says all is ok, with dogs and still plans to be there.

told her i would let people know on here that shes ok just shook up


----------



## whitevanwoman (Dec 27, 2011)

cooljules said:


> JUST spoke to jen, shes pretty badly shook up, a old man went into her rear while she was stood at lights, he said he didnt see her (she says he was about 70/80) she can still drive it and got a witness.  his car destroyed.
> 
> shes says all is ok, with dogs and still plans to be there.
> 
> told her i would let people know on here that shes ok just shook up



Phew, thanks Jules, that's a relief. 

Hopefully she will end up laughing as, if there is minor damage to the back of her van, she can put in an insurance claim on the old fella's insurance which might cover the cost of sorting out the damp problem and leaking window in the rear wall 

I'll text her later, she can come up to my house for some TLC tonight if she needs it.


----------



## lotty (Dec 27, 2011)

I spoke to Jen as well ealier, she said the van is quite badly damaged but drivable. She has no rear lights or indicators but said someone is going to lend her a light board so she can carry on! :bow: 
The silly blokes car is a write off! plonka! How do you not see a 8m long Motorhome!!:mad1:
She is ok but her neck is painfull as she was at standstill with handbrake on when he hit!

Will post more if I hear off her

If you reading this Jen we all thinking of you and hope you make it to RH. Neil had a drill for xmas he will bring it with us, he's dying to screw something, :lol-049: :hammer:

Lotty


----------



## Viktor (Dec 27, 2011)

Sounds like she was whiplashed, so should be in line for an injury claim there too.  Her neck will be sore today.  Glad she's otherwise ok.

If the old guy claims he didn't see her...I'll bet he shouldn't have been driving...sounds like his eyesight was not up to it...lots of old folks
on the road still who wouldn't pass competency tests...we've all experienced them.


----------



## cooljules (Dec 27, 2011)

whitevanwoman said:


> Phew, thanks Jules, that's a relief.
> 
> Hopefully she will end up laughing as, if there is minor damage to the back of her van, she can put in an insurance claim on the old fella's insurance which might cover the cost of sorting out the damp problem and leaking window in the rear wall
> 
> I'll text her later, she can come up to my house for some TLC tonight if she needs it.



i think the damp problem is due to her age...........thats what the tv adds say!  ;-)


----------



## cooljules (Dec 27, 2011)

Viktor said:


> Sounds like she was whiplashed, so should be in line for an injury claim there too.  Her neck will be sore today.  Glad she's otherwise ok.
> 
> If the old guy claims he didn't see her...I'll bet he shouldn't have been driving...sounds like his eyesight was not up to it...lots of old folks
> on the road still who wouldn't pass competency tests...we've all experienced them.


yes, and can take a day or so to get worse...it could be bad by fri.   hoping she pops off to the hosp as ok it should just be soft tissue damage, its always better to check.

she said the old man smelt of booze, but didnt fone the cops.  i would have, even just cos he was 70+ and said he couldnt see a huge big camper! oh well at the time peoples minds are not with it, bet she was in shock....will hit her later tonight when shes sat doing nowt and it goes through her mind


----------



## whitevanwoman (Dec 27, 2011)

cooljules said:


> i think the damp problem is due to her age...........thats what the tv adds say!  ;-)



whose age, Jen's or the van's?  :lol-053:


----------



## cooljules (Dec 27, 2011)

whitevanwoman said:


> whose age, Jen's or the van's?  :lol-053:



jens, dont think you can get tenalady for vans hehe


----------



## whitevanwoman (Dec 27, 2011)

cooljules said:


> yes, and can take a day or so to get worse...it could be bad by fri.   hoping she pops off to the hosp as ok it should just be soft tissue damage, its always better to check.
> 
> she said the old man smelt of booze, but didnt fone the cops.  i would have, even just cos he was 70+ and said he couldnt see a huge big camper! oh well at the time peoples minds are not with it, bet she was in shock....will hit her later tonight when shes sat doing nowt and it goes through her mind



Yeah, any neck injury should really be checked out, even if apparently minor, and without police being involved, she will need some proof of the accident to make any claim against the old fella (although I guess the state of his car will be proof enough) so it would be worth getting it recorded on medical records. At least there is a witness. 

We might need to nag her to get her neck checked out over the next few days, she strikes me as the kind of person who won't make a fuss.

We've recently had to sell my mum's car (she turned 70 this year) and surrender her licence as she is diabetic, has just recovered from heart attack, kidney failure and pneumonia, and has high blood pressure and undeniable signs of early dementia, and her GP told her that he could see no reason why she couldn't drive!!! 
Apart from anything, there is no way she could have managed to fill in the DVLA renewal form and attach all the various info without help. Mum knew she wasn't fit to drive but we were worried that she would forget and would go out in the car, or would forget to tax / insure it. We were worried sick not only about her but about the consequences on other drivers. It was very hard to do and took along of talking to finally get mum to get rid of the car (she kept forgetting that she had agreed to get rid of it).  Let's hope that this accident will mean that the old man's family / GP etc will realise that it's probably time for him to surrender his licence, and that both he and Jen have had a very lucky escape - next time neither he or the other party involved might be so lucky.


----------



## scampa (Dec 27, 2011)

When anyone tries to make a claim for whiplash injury etc., one of the main questions an insurance company will ask is something like "did the injured party seek medical attention?" (probably to help them tell the genuine claims from the false ones, or to try to reduce or avoid paying the claim).  

More important than the insurance claim though, is to get an expert opinion for the sake of your own future health and fitness.  As CJ says, injuries such as whiplash often take a few days to fully develop, so she should be persuaded (maybe even accompanied?) to pop in to a local A&E department.

It might be a good idea to also report the accident to the police, if only by a phone call, to make sure they have a record of it.  If you do, remember to get an "incident log number" from them to pass to your insurance company.  (your insurance company should advise you of all this).

I can understand people who may feel sympathy for the other driver, or not want to cause a fuss, but if he _had_ been drinking and driving then he knew the risks he was taking with his own and other peoples' lives. 

Hope everything turns out ok.


----------



## lotty (Dec 27, 2011)

whitevanwoman said:


> Yeah, any neck injury should really be checked out, even if apparently minor, and without police being involved, she will need some proof of the accident to make any claim against the old fella (although I guess the state of his car will be proof enough) so it would be worth getting it recorded on medical records. At least there is a witness.
> 
> We might need to nag her to get her neck checked out over the next few days, she strikes me as the kind of person who won't make a fuss.
> 
> ...




it does sometimes amaze me how ill you can be and still drive. Your mum has done the right thing if she feels unable to drive anymore. I can understand it must be a hard decision to make.
There was recently an elderly lady who drove past my friend on a roundabout driving THE WRONG WAY AROUND! It was a major roundabout too and you can imagine the other car drivers faces! She was completely oblivious! :scared:

I agree with you WVW, we will have to make her get checked out, better safe than sorry plus it will help her claim if she wants to make one?


----------



## Stacetop (Dec 27, 2011)

I hope all is well Jen!

It looks like we may try and join you all at ribblehead for the weekend. Sorry we may not be the most socialable (that's coz we have a young child and I'm a lightweight!). Hope there's enough room for one more at the quarry. It will be our first proper wild camp! Hope the van battery holds up.


----------



## whitevanwoman (Dec 27, 2011)

lotty said:


> it does sometimes amaze me how ill you can be and still drive. Your mum has done the right thing if she feels unable to drive anymore. I can understand it must be a hard decision to make.
> There was recently an elderly lady who drove past my friend on a roundabout driving THE WRONG WAY AROUND! It was a major roundabout too and you can imagine the other car drivers faces! She was completely oblivious! :scared:



I think it was more family pressure that forced mum's hand, I'm not sure she really accepts that she's not fit to drive, sometimes she agreed she couldn't drive, but then the next day she'd forgotten she'd said that and couldn't remember agreeing to sell the car and accused us of bullying and plotting against her. She isn't accepting that there is anything wrong with her memory - apparently we keep hiding her things and moving things round - it's very hard to keep trying to remember that that is her "reality" and that it must be very scary for her. 

But to the GP she appears fairly rational and coherent, unfortunately he doesn't realise that alot of what she says is not true, as it sounds quite plausible. Sadly in these situations, older people are reliant on family and friends to very patiently explain (over and over again) about the problems and to try to get the person to accept there is something wrong as the GP's "mini mental assessment" for dementia is absolutely pointless unless the dementia / memory problems are so advanced that it's probably too late to get any effective treatment. 

There is no excuse for drinking and driving but if someone is unaware that their mental health is deteriorating, and that their short term memory is not functioning properly (mum frequently can't remember things she did earlier in the day or even a few hours ago but her long term memory is pretty sharp) there is simply not any way of helping them until something major happens which requires either some medical treatment or which triggers a Social Services assessment. I hope that when I start going doolally some kind person will do something to make sure that I am not a risk to myself or others.

Scampa is absolutely right in his advice - if we all nag at her, she is going to get so fed up with it that hopefully she'll get checked out just to keep us quiet.


----------



## Viktor (Dec 27, 2011)

Whitevanwoman if you have a video recorder in your phone discreetly use it and video the conversation and then play it back to her later....of course she might forget you showed her the video after!!!....but it might work even just to reasure her you are not making things up or plotting against her.


----------



## kellyjohn (Dec 27, 2011)

just to let you know i will be coming on my own shakey jakey has his spot in front of fire at at 14-15 the kids want him to stay with them and there mother sorry all dog owners old and new will tell all latercheers john


----------



## lotty (Dec 27, 2011)

whitevanwoman said:


> I think it was more family pressure that forced mum's hand, I'm not sure she really accepts that she's not fit to drive, sometimes she agreed she couldn't drive, but then the next day she'd forgotten she'd said that and couldn't remember agreeing to sell the car and accused us of bullying and plotting against her. She isn't accepting that there is anything wrong with her memory - apparently we keep hiding her things and moving things round - it's very hard to keep trying to remember that that is her "reality" and that it must be very scary for her.
> 
> But to the GP she appears fairly rational and coherent, unfortunately he doesn't realise that alot of what she says is not true, as it sounds quite plausible. Sadly in these situations, older people are reliant on family and friends to very patiently explain (over and over again) about the problems and to try to get the person to accept there is something wrong as the GP's "mini mental assessment" for dementia is absolutely pointless unless the dementia / memory problems are so advanced that it's probably too late to get any effective treatment.
> 
> ...




I know what you are going through, my Nan had dementia. My mum, Aunti and Uncle had regular arguments with the hospital and doctors over her treatment and trying to get her the help she needed. (she was also bedridden due to a fall where she broke her leg and it was not fixed right and left her in a wheel chair!) that's another story! 
xx


----------



## lotty (Dec 27, 2011)

kellyjohn said:


> just to let you know i will be coming on my own shakey jakey has his spot in front of fire at at 14-15 the kids want him to stay with them and there mother sorry all dog owners old and new will tell all latercheers john



Aww, bless him, He deserves his spot in front of the fire. Give him a big kiss from me and Eddie sends a wag and butt sniff, :lol-053:
See you there John,
Lotty
x


----------



## whitevanwoman (Dec 27, 2011)

Viktor said:


> Whitevanwoman if you have a video recorder in your phone discreetly use it and video the conversation and then play it back to her later....of course she might forget you showed her the video after!!!....but it might work even just to reasure her you are not making things up or plotting against her.



I did think about this as a last resort but it would be difficult to set up. I try to get her to write things down so that seeing it in her own writing might jog her memory or at least prove that we have discussed it. 

On a lighter note, when I skim read your post I thought you were talking about Jen (Kimbowthingumybob) and how to persuade her to get her neck checked out


----------



## kellyjohn (Dec 27, 2011)

thanks lotty see you rh cheers john


----------



## Ste (Dec 28, 2011)

IF its not too slippery (and if I can get it to start), I may turn up for a day/evening in the Gti just to show my face & put your names & faces together!! RH is less than an hours blast from me and I've family at H-i-R, so i know the area well. 

Btw, if you follow the gravel track north from next to pub cp, I believe you can park next to the viaduct itself.


----------



## lotty (Dec 28, 2011)

Ste said:


> IF its not too slippery (and if I can get it to start), I may turn up for a day/evening in the Gti just to show my face & put your names & faces together!! RH is less than an hours blast from me and I've family at H-i-R, so i know the area well.
> 
> Btw, if you follow the gravel track north from next to pub cp, I believe you can park next to the viaduct itself.




Hi Ste

Jen (kimbowbill) has had a very scary night alone up RH last night, She said the gravel track is too bumpy for her van and for larger vans so she could only walk up and didn't drive up and there are big rocks on the grass verges restricting the parking too! 
The pub location is no good as the field is too wet plus they have big rocks blocking the entrance! She stayed at the side of the road last night but she said it was noisy with "tooters" and not a large enough area for a few of us to get on. 
Do you know what the location is like down opposite the railway station? She said the road looked narrow and didn't want to risk getting stuck or not being able to turn around?

Thanks
Lotty


----------



## lufcdave7 (Dec 28, 2011)

It is necessary to drive up the unmade road very slowly, but it is passable. We regularly stay up by the station where there is room for about six vans in line. There is a tree line which gives some shelter from the train noise. Further along, the track opens up to what used to be the railway sidings. It has the very large heavy/hardcore and is ideal for a larger gathering of motorhomes. The area is right at side of the track but there are not many trains late at night. This area has the advantage that late night lovers don't drive passed late evening. The gate to the quarry which some of you have mentioned is always locked to vehicles, but is accessible on foot. Stop worrying, you'll all have a great time!


----------



## Ste (Dec 28, 2011)

Have her go under the bridge, and then turn left. That leads to the old quarry site listed, road is designed for hgv's to access the sidings, so should be big enough & wide enough. 
Although they've put rocks along the side of the old track, it was still clear right at the end under the arches and enough room for several vans

Infact if you look on Google maps/earth the track is available as a street view, and shows the space at the end.


----------



## lotty (Dec 28, 2011)

thanks folks, I think we all know where we are going now, :lol-053:

Van out of storage -          Check
it started -                       yeah!
Diesel -                            Check
Water tank filled -              Check
spare water in bottles incase the boiler dumps the tank - Check
Spare Gas bottle -              Check
Food -                              Check
Booze -                            oh very Check
warm clothes -                  Check
Directions and sat nav -      Check

oh and the hubby -             I'll check him in the morning, lol

See you tomorrow folks
Lotty
:drive:


----------



## whitevanwoman (Dec 28, 2011)

Jen's got insurance stuff sorted and is holed up now in her van, hopefully warm and cosy, with the wind howling and the rain lashing sideways again. We've had to move her from my neighbours car park to up the road about 5 mins walk away onto a hill as her roof was leaking, and the rain was pooling on top, but she seems ok and I think she'll be popping in later when she's sorted herself and the dogs out. She's been struggling with mobile reception at my house but I think she will have better reception where she is now so she should be able to be contacted. 

I've been snuggled on the sofa in pjs since Xmas Eve full of cold which I think is now developing into chest infection - just took the dog out and could hardly breathe and haven't had a chance to get the van packed and sorted so it's unlikely I'll be there tomorrow, I think I am going to need some antibiotics but hoping to make it Friday, but plans are "fluid" at the moment.

I think Jen has arranged to meet Lotty at the pub tomorrow at 12. DTDog is already there and in the right spot which is the track leading to the quarry which is on the same side of the road as the station. I think there has been some confusion about which track as there are tracks "after the bridge" on both sides of the road and it depends whether you are coming from Ingleton or Horton in Ribblesdale as to which side of the road is the right hand side. The track on the other side of the road to the pub leads right underneath the viaduct and can be seen on Google maps. It is a decent track and a lovely spot to camp in good weather but this time of year it will be like a wind funnel and will mean a 10 min wet and muddy trek to the pub. 

You should be able to see DTDog's van from the station carpark just the other side of the railway line. He says that although there is no vehicle access to the quarry at the end of the track, there is plenty of space for about 10 vans on the track leading to the quarry. It should be more sheltered there than under the viaduct. I think dog walkers will be able to use the quarry on foot.

Weather here is horrible, strong gusty winds and heavy rain again but haven't yet seen tomorrow's forecast. Will post later after the news.


----------



## Beemer (Dec 28, 2011)

OMG Jen!
Hope you managed to get the van home ok...
It is very windy here now... must have been scary on Ribblehead!!:scared:


----------



## lotty (Dec 28, 2011)

whitevanwoman said:


> Jen's got insurance stuff sorted and is holed up now in her van, hopefully warm and cosy, with the wind howling and the rain lashing sideways again. We've had to move her from my neighbours car park to up the road about 5 mins walk away onto a hill as her roof was leaking, and the rain was pooling on top, but she seems ok and I think she'll be popping in later when she's sorted herself and the dogs out. She's been struggling with mobile reception at my house but I think she will have better reception where she is now so she should be able to be contacted.
> 
> I've been snuggled on the sofa in pjs since Xmas Eve full of cold which I think is now developing into chest infection - just took the dog out and could hardly breathe and haven't had a chance to get the van packed and sorted so it's unlikely I'll be there tomorrow, I think I am going to need some antibiotics but hoping to make it Friday, but plans are "fluid" at the moment.
> 
> ...




I hope you get yourself sorted with some Antibiotics and feel better soon, camping in the wind and rain probably isn't the best idea with a bad chest! I hope Jen has a better nights sleep tonight than last night.

Maybe see you Friday, If not i hope you can join us on the next ladies meet?
Take care
Lotty
x


----------



## DTDog (Dec 28, 2011)

Little update.
we (me, Shirley and our son Jack) are sat in the Station Inn with KellyJohn. We had both parked up were origanaly planned and then walked it down to the pub, very windswept.
After talking to the Landlord, he told us to bring the vans down to the carpark as it was less windy down there.
He is okay with us having more vans on the carpark. So I would aim for this when you first arrive. IF the wind dies down, the other site (across the track from the railway station) is a lovely site and only a few minutes walk to the pub.
Good beer, good company and lovely area. So far so good ....... now just waiting for the rest of you to turn up!


----------



## cooljules (Dec 28, 2011)

DTDog said:


> Little update.
> we (me, Shirley and our son Jack) are sat in the Station Inn with KellyJohn. We had both parked up were origanaly planned and then walked it down to the pub, very windswept.
> After talking to the Landlord, he told us to bring the vans down to the carpark as it was less windy down there.
> He is okay with us having more vans on the carpark. So I would aim for this when you first arrive. IF the wind dies down, the other site (across the track from the railway station) is a lovely site and only a few minutes walk to the pub.
> Good beer, good company and lovely area. So far so good ....... now just waiting for the rest of you to turn up!



cool. we should be there about 9pm fri.  can you ask john what type of loo he picked up for me, i need to get some chemicals on fri.

its the windiest here i have seen for years.........

is the bbq/campfire still going ahead, wind allowing?


----------



## al n sal (Dec 28, 2011)

its Thetford Porta Potti Potty Qube 365 Camping Chemical Toilet | eBay this type but much older.

I think it had some blue put in before it went into storage, but didn't check or dust it down, didn't have time in the end. sorry


----------



## DTDog (Dec 28, 2011)

al n sal said:


> its Thetford Porta Potti Potty Qube 365 Camping Chemical Toilet | eBay this type but much older.
> 
> I think it had some blue put in before it went into storage, but didn't check or dust it down, didn't have time in the end. sorry



Thats right you had put some blue in it ....... Unfortunately when John put it in his van he didnt check which way round it was and now his carpet smells lovely !!

He's sat at the side of me now !!


----------



## al n sal (Dec 28, 2011)

Oooops.
sorry, if i chuck something not tooo heavy at my head as an apology for John, will you forgive him, or better still not hit me if we meet again:sad::wave: I'll hide now cos, being a devout coward, I'm allergic to pain.:lol-049:

al


----------



## lotty (Dec 28, 2011)

DTDog said:


> Little update.
> we (me, Shirley and our son Jack) are sat in the Station Inn with KellyJohn. We had both parked up were origanaly planned and then walked it down to the pub, very windswept.
> After talking to the Landlord, he told us to bring the vans down to the carpark as it was less windy down there.
> He is okay with us having more vans on the carpark. So I would aim for this when you first arrive. IF the wind dies down, the other site (across the track from the railway station) is a lovely site and only a few minutes walk to the pub.
> Good beer, good company and lovely area. So far so good ....... now just waiting for the rest of you to turn up!




Sounds good, i am aiming to be there about 12.30 tomorrow, I think Jen will be earlier. Save us some room on the carpark.
Have a good night, don't drink the pub dry till after we get there! 
:cheers: 
Lotty
x


----------



## Stacetop (Dec 28, 2011)

Hello can you keep us posted as to the conditions and space for vans up there. We are not leaving until Friday night so concerned now about space. We are a 7 m van so need more than just a car parking space!

Hope you are all having a fab time! Hopefully we will join u on Friday if there's space if not we may opt for plan b! Enjoy


----------



## Admin (Dec 29, 2011)

I hope we can see lots of photos please.


----------



## Apache Two (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi phil 
Sounds like there are a few problems,
Was looking to travel up tonight ie leave here. (Arundel )
about 2am but not sure if it is worth the run up..


----------



## whitevanwoman (Dec 29, 2011)

Other than the weather being crap and Jen's misfortunes over the past 24 hours, I think everything is sorted ok. DTDog has posted tonight so has obviously managed to either get a mobile signal or more likely has been able to use the pub's wifi, and whilst there is little or no mobile signal in the valley bottoms, usually a walk or drive to higher ground will get you a signal. 

Tomorrow's forecast looks like being dryer and calmer than today although there was an isolated little rain cloud on the weather map right over the Yorkshire Dales. Long term the forecast isn't brilliant - more rain on Friday and into the weekend but I think the worst of the windy weather is now passing and it's very mild. 

It would be a shame not to come; although the weather isn't great, the area is spectacular, the viaduct is impressive and the train ride from Ribblehead either up to Carlisle or down to Skipton is well worth a day trip. Hawes is a pretty little town worth visiting with the Wensleydale Cheese Factory and nice shops and market, and there are about a dozen secondhand book shops in Sedbergh for those with a literary interest. There's a few wet weather activities I can recommend - Stump Cross Caverns, Ingleborough Cave, Ingleborough Climbing wall, a train ride on the Settle - Carlisle (which actually goes all the way down Leeds but is known locally as the Settle-Carlisle) as already mentioned or a day out at Lancaster or visit Eric Morecambe's statue at Morecambe. For the more active there is the challenge of the 3 peaks. (Can you tell I used to work in a local Tourist Info Centre?) 

If the worst comes to the worst, you can always head up the road to Kirkby Lonsdale and throw yourself off Devil's Bridge... or stroll along admiring all the motorbikes which are usually parked up there on Bank Holidays. 

I'm still definitely going to try to make it but it just depends on this nasty chesty bug , at the very least I intend to spend at least a couple of nights down there.


----------



## cooljules (Dec 29, 2011)

going tomorrow, just been to tescos and picked up 60litres of cooking oil @90p a litre.

as said before, be 9ish before we arrive once our lass finishes work.


----------



## Viktor (Dec 29, 2011)

How are you getting on with the cooking oil CJ?...frankly when I had the Teranno I hadn't the courage to try that in case I
buggered the pump which would have cost more than the 4x4 was worth to replace....sorry to go fftopic:


----------



## cooljules (Dec 29, 2011)

Viktor said:


> How are you getting on with the cooking oil CJ?...frankly when I had the Teranno I hadn't the courage to try that in case I
> buggered the pump which would have cost more than the 4x4 was worth to replace....sorry to go fftopic:



going great, not a problem at all, runs perfect. in the really cold weather i mix in 5-10% petrol to keep it thin but thats it.

i want to start using it on the bmw too.  i need to replace the leaking seals on the pump anyway so once thats done be great.

i will be going to well prepared waste veg oil soon as i can buy that at 60p a litre or less from someone i know.

most people go on the idea if the pump seals last 2 years and a lot of milage, then they have easily saved a small fortune. esp if they make it themselves at about 3p a litre (i cant due to my bad back)  

it smells like a kebab shop but cant complain!


----------



## cooljules (Dec 29, 2011)

***** said:


> Large Kebab and Chips please, with salad and mustard:dance:



i know, it always makes me hungry!!!!  does smell nice though.

should have been outside loading and sorting the van out, but its torrential rain and gales. just hoping it eases down.............its not fair on our lass to go and get soaking wet and cold!!!! :lol-053:


----------



## DTDog (Dec 29, 2011)

Today's Update (29-12-11).

2pm.  Sat in the Station Inn with:-
Kimbobill
KellyJohn
Lotty (and partner)
Chrissy (and partner)
Me, Shirley and Jack.

Remember the old caravan / motorhome moto....... If this van's a rockin ......... then don't come a knockin' cause it's BLOWING a f*kn GALE outside. 

If you're aiming to come out, bring plenty of wind proof clothing, but still come. Fun on the menu tonight.


----------



## cooljules (Dec 29, 2011)

DTDog said:


> Today's Update (29-12-11).
> 
> 2pm.  Sat in the Station Inn with:-
> Kimbobill
> ...


cool. whats the pub like? dog friendly as we thought?

glad its got wifi.


----------



## Firefox (Dec 29, 2011)

In the Station Inn with ZeeZee , Ali , Basildog, Karen and Dad. Different table/bar to DTDog and crowd. We did say hello earlier though ;-) 

Most of us are camping at Station Inn Car park with about 3 vans up at the quarry at the moment. We might move over to the quarry for New Years Eve.


----------



## wints (Dec 29, 2011)

We're thinking of turning out for this one.
There are a few from the other wilders attending as well.  Hope there'll be enough room !
We should be there by Saturday lunch (all being well).
Boots are in the van ready for New Years day hike to anywhere !

regards

Allen & Eileen


----------



## DTDog (Dec 29, 2011)

wints said:


> We're thinking of turning out for this one.
> There are a few from the other wilders attending as well.  Hope there'll be enough room !
> We should be there by Saturday lunch (all being well).
> Boots are in the van ready for New Years day hike to anywhere !
> ...



The 'Other Wilders' have chosen to stay up near the quary. We did invite them down to the carpark and we have socialised in the pub, but they have decided to stay put??? 

We have ventured out for a little walk down to the viaduct, but it started to get dark, so back to the pub.
We've now got our own table and not planning on moving from it until next year!


----------



## cooljules (Dec 29, 2011)

DTDog said:


> The 'Other Wilders' have chosen to stay up near the quary. We did invite them down to the carpark and we have socialised in the pub, but they have decided to stay put???
> 
> We have ventured out for a little walk down to the viaduct, but it started to get dark, so back to the pub.
> We've now got our own table and not planning on moving from it until next year!



whats it like underfoot from the pub to the quary? im having trouble walking at the mo


----------



## cooljules (Dec 29, 2011)

ah whats the pub food prices like?  compared to the 2 places we went to that nice bank holiday.


----------



## DTDog (Dec 29, 2011)

We are parked in the car-park so no problem walking to the pub.

Food is a little on the expensive side, but good quality and adding the 'free camping' factor it's worth it. Especially seen as someone from the group has been in the pub all day (we've taken it in turns to go out for small works with the dogs etc.).


----------



## cooljules (Dec 29, 2011)

DTDog said:


> We are parked in the car-park so no problem walking to the pub.
> 
> Food is a little on the expensive side, but good quality and adding the 'free camping' factor it's worth it. Especially seen as someone from the group has been in the pub all day (we've taken it in turns to go out for small works with the dogs etc.).


cool. i meant the walk from the quarry to the pub, even i can manage the carpark to the pub ;-)

i do prefer quality over price though.


----------



## Lorry Ball (Dec 29, 2011)

DTDog said:


> The 'Other Wilders' have chosen to stay up near the quary. We did invite them down to the carpark and we have socialised in the pub, but they have decided to stay put???
> 
> We have ventured out for a little walk down to the viaduct, but it started to get dark, so back to the pub.
> We've now got our own table and not planning on moving from it until next year!




meow.....


----------



## DTDog (Dec 29, 2011)

Lorry Ball said:


> meow.....



Not at all. As I said, they have been down to the pub and socialised with us for a while, but they have chosen to stay up near the quary. We would have stopped up there with them, but it's blowin a gale and the pub carpark has a small amount of shelter, although still blowing enough to break Lotty's roof vent!!

Temperary repair by us all rallying round and small piece of tarpoline from one van and a bungy strap from another and no more leaking vent.


----------



## Ste (Dec 29, 2011)

cooljules said:


> cool. i meant the walk from the quarry to the pub, even i can manage the carpark to the pub ;-)
> 
> i do prefer quality over price though.



Pub to quarry approx 200/300 yards. slight uphill gradient. Compacted gravel with a few puddles.


----------



## whitevanwoman (Dec 29, 2011)

Been out this aft sorting out my van, not had a chance to get my roof insulation done but if I bring it with me, maybe someone could give me a hand. Just got some clothes and food etc to pack, and will be on my way sometime tomorrow aft after a trip to Kendal Morrisons for coough medecine, bread and milk, and fuel. 

Am happy to take orders for fresh bread, millk, cigarettes etc from Morrisons to bring down to RH. Not sure what time I will get there, depends what time I get up and get my backside into gear. It could well be evening and I think I'd prefer to park in quarry but will come and find you in the pub when I arrive. 

Will bring Jen's torch and plastic tubs.


----------



## lotty (Dec 29, 2011)

DTDog said:


> although still blowing enough to break Lotty's roof vent!!
> 
> Temperary repair by us all rallying round and small piece of tarpoline from one van and a bungy strap from another and no more leaking vent.




Just want to say a HUGE thank you to everyone that rallied around for us to cover the roof vent hole on the roof. the tarporline is holding and keeping rain out at the moment. Have found a couple of phone numbers so going to give them a try tomorrow to see if I can get a new vent or a repair?

THANK YOU again everyone. 
Lotty


----------



## scotsy (Dec 30, 2011)

*bugger*

Although i haven't posted on this thread i had every intention of coming along for a couple of nights but van problems have prevented me:mad2:

A few weeks ago the sprinter was using water which steadily got worse and i had to have the thermostat housing re-sealed as the rubber gasket had let go.  Last weekend it started leaking again so after waiting all over christmas until eurocarparts opened again on wed i tracked down a new housing to fit and picked it up from st helens, when i came to fit it i discovered it wasn't leaking from the previous place and was a gasket problem on the engine block. I'll have a go at most repairs myself but booked it in at a garage on friday morning (tomoz). It may or may not get fixed in time for me to join you but either way i would like to wish you all a happy new year !!!

Gutted from Leigh
scotsy


----------



## cooljules (Dec 30, 2011)

scotsy said:


> Although i haven't posted on this thread i had every intention of coming along for a couple of nights but van problems have prevented me:mad2:
> 
> A few weeks ago the sprinter was using water which steadily got worse and i had to have the thermostat housing re-sealed as the rubber gasket had let go.  Last weekend it started leaking again so after waiting all over christmas until eurocarparts opened again on wed i tracked down a new housing to fit and picked it up from st helens, when i came to fit it i discovered it wasn't leaking from the previous place and was a gasket problem on the engine block. I'll have a go at most repairs myself but booked it in at a garage on friday morning (tomoz). It may or may not get fixed in time for me to join you but either way i would like to wish you all a happy new year !!!
> 
> ...



thats a shame, hope you can get it sorted


----------



## angelaa (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi. Think we might be able to make it to Ribblehead after all.  Will there be enough room for another van, and will it be in the car park or the quarry ?


----------



## solarman (Dec 30, 2011)

hey guys any photos yet?Just got some wheel bearings today......don't know when they'll get put on,but Happy new year to you,hopefully i'll get up on the next one:king:
Solarman


----------



## lotty (Dec 30, 2011)

*Roof Vent!*

Hi Guys,
Well it's 6.10pm and we just sat down at home! The garage hadn't got our type of roof vent in stock, he has measured up and need to order one! Prob going cost best part of £300 plus fitting!! :scared:
Thank you again everyone for helping get us water tight, the tarporline has stayed put all the way from Ribblehead to Nottingham and then to Stoke!

Jen - as soon as they've got my new vent i'll get the tarporline back to you. 
Who's was the bungee cord? If you PM me your address i'll post it back to you and thank you again.

I hope you have all had a lovely day up there and the weather dry's off for you for the next couple of days?
I will defo go up to Ribblehead again, maybe spring/summer and do some of the walks.

Enjoy yourselves everyone and a Very Happy New Year.....:cheers:

from a very tired Lotty
x


----------



## Oasis (Dec 30, 2011)

lotty said:


> Hi Guys,
> Well it's 6.10pm and we just sat down at home! The garage hadn't got our type of roof vent in stock, he has measured up and need to order one! Prob going cost best part of £300 plus fitting!! :scared:
> Thank you again everyone for helping get us water tight, the tarporline has stayed put all the way from Ribblehead to Nottingham and then to Stoke!



Have you tried Spinney at Cranage? Caravan Accessories | Spinney Accessories - UK | Spinney Accessories - UK or Leisure Sales at Brereton Leisure Sales


----------



## lotty (Dec 30, 2011)

angelaa said:


> Hi. Think we might be able to make it to Ribblehead after all.  Will there be enough room for another van, and will it be in the car park or the quarry ?



Hi Angelaa

when i left today there was room at the pub and up by the quarry. I hope you have a great time. (dont forget to take your waterproofs)

Lotty


----------



## n brown (Dec 30, 2011)

lotty said:


> Hi Angelaa
> 
> when i left today there was room at the pub and up by the quarry. I hope you have a great time. (dont forget to take your waterproofs)
> 
> Lotty



hang on what kind of roof vent have you got for 300 quid?


----------



## lotty (Dec 30, 2011)

Oasis said:


> Have you tried Spinney at Cranage? Caravan Accessories | Spinney Accessories - UK | Spinney Accessories - UK or Leisure Sales at Brereton Leisure Sales



Thanks for that Oasis, we thought about them on the drive back, going to give Spinney's a call tomorrow i think. Cant hurt to ask them as well.


----------



## lotty (Dec 30, 2011)

n brown said:


> hang on what kind of roof vent have you got for 300 quid?



I dont know what the technical names for them are but its a wind up one with blind, apparently I need the whole unit you can't just get the plastic lid bit on it's own? It looks like the hinges are broken too! :sad:


----------



## Polly (Dec 30, 2011)

Hia


CHECK SPINNEY I THINK IT IS CLOSED TILL AFTER NEW YEAR 

IF IT IS OPEN ASK WHEN MY MOTORHOME IS READY

NO SERIOUSLY I THINK IT IS CLOSED CHECK OUT WEB SITE


----------



## n brown (Dec 30, 2011)

lotty said:


> I dont know what the technical names for them are but its a wind up one with blind, apparently I need the whole unit you can't just get the plastic lid bit on it's own? It looks like the hinges are broken too! :sad:



not to be a pain but what size,roughly,is the hole.i just put one in with the blind and flynet,cost 99 and took an hour to fit including cutting the hole.can't have you being ripped off now can we?


----------



## lotty (Dec 30, 2011)

n brown said:


> not to be a pain but what size,roughly,is the hole.i just put one in with the blind and flynet,cost 99 and took an hour to fit including cutting the hole.can't have you being ripped off now can we?



i think i remember him saying something like the hole is 35cm x 30cm?  havn't measured it myself yet?
Where did you get yours from?


----------



## n brown (Dec 30, 2011)

lotty said:


> i think i remember him saying something like the hole is 35cm x 30cm?  havn't measured it myself yet?
> Where did you get yours from?



there's 2 standard sizes this could be depending on how the measuring was done. either 28 by 28 or 40 by 40,the price i paid for a 40x40 mini heki is pretty much the same at most dealers like magnums and cak tanks and o'learys,a fiamma 28x28 is half that.IF the hole in your roof is either of these sizes then fitting would be a simple 20 min job oh yeah what van you got?


----------



## rolandrat (Dec 30, 2011)

Lotty,regarding your rooflight, if you ring the following company: Caravan Components of Hull phone number 01482 308467 they will stock the exact size you need, for a 360x360 brand new is only £67.91 plus postage. Don't be ripped off deal direct with the stockist, they supply all the major manufacturers with virtually everything for caravans, motorhomes and statics. Their e-mail address is  Caravan Components - Original Caravan Spares, Parts, Accessories    Good Luck, Rolandrat.


----------



## lotty (Dec 30, 2011)

n brown said:


> there's 2 standard sizes this could be depending on how the measuring was done. either 28 by 28 or 40 by 40,the price i paid for a 40x40 mini heki is pretty much the same at most dealers like magnums and cak tanks and o'learys,a fiamma 28x28 is half that.IF the hole in your roof is either of these sizes then fitting would be a simple 20 min job oh yeah what van you got?



Its an LMC body on a 2008 Fiat Ducatto


----------



## lotty (Dec 30, 2011)

rolandrat said:


> Lotty,regarding your rooflight, if you ring the following company: Caravan Components of Hull phone number 01482 308467 they will stock the exact size you need, for a 360x360 brand new is only £67.91 plus postage. Don't be ripped off deal direct with the stockist, they supply all the major manufacturers with virtually everything for caravans, motorhomes and statics. Their e-mail address is  Caravan Components - Original Caravan Spares, Parts, Accessories    Good Luck, Rolandrat.



Thanks for that, that sounds more like it. Would just need to find someone local to fit it for me, we are not to be trusted ourselves with even the most simple of jobs:hammer:


----------



## n brown (Dec 30, 2011)

anybody with a penchant for diy could handle the fitting,taking off the old one shows you how to fit the new one,just have a nice new tube of butyl non drying mastic handy


----------



## Stacetop (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi everyone, hope you are having a fab time we are not going to make it tonight now the bad weather has put hubby off, we may try to get there on Sunday if there is anyone around! Have fun!


----------



## lotty (Dec 31, 2011)

*happy new year to you all up at Ribblehead*

Hi guys, hope you arn't getting too wet up there?

Just wanted to wish you a all Very Happy New Year, enjoy your night tonight. Don't get too drunk or do anything I wouldn't do!!

Good news too, Ive rang around the local caravan dealers and the closest one too me has had a look at the skylight and has one in stock that they took off a new caravan cus the owners wanted air con. Its only the top half, they are going to keep our blind bit and fit that to it and the best bit *£25*!!!! It's going in on Wed's. Well chuffed. 

Hope to see you all again soon and for longer than one night next time?

Have fun 
Lotty

p.s. Have a drink for me, I'm now on antibiotics as ive got an ear and eye infection!!


----------



## Croftland1 (Dec 31, 2011)

*Happy New Year!*

We were passing at midday and called in for a quick drink and to say hi to you all. We spoke to a nice lady from the Motorhome Wild bunch in the quarry and got a wave from a couple of others up there as we spun around. We then went down to the pub car park to see everyone else. We missed the dog walkers unfortunately but caught up with Basildog and the gang.
Have a great night tonight! :cheers:
Jim, Sue and Abi


----------



## n brown (Dec 31, 2011)

lotty said:


> Hi guys, hope you arn't getting too wet up there?
> 
> Just wanted to wish you a all Very Happy New Year, enjoy your night tonight. Don't get too drunk or do anything I wouldn't do!!
> 
> ...



 reeeee-----sult!


----------



## Oasis (Dec 31, 2011)

n brown said:


> reeeee-----sult!



Brilliant - now what are you going to do with the spare cash!!!!


----------



## n brown (Dec 31, 2011)

Oasis said:


> Brilliant - now what are you going to do with the spare cash!!!!



i heard she's going to share it amongst the members who were helpful,all we have to do is send our bank details to her!


----------



## lotty (Dec 31, 2011)

n brown said:


> i heard she's going to share it amongst the members who were helpful,all we have to do is send our bank details to her!



oo yes send me your bank details! It's like one of them phone scans, send me your bank details and i'll send you a surprise, honest! :lol-053:


----------



## DTDog (Jan 1, 2012)

Finally home. All the wet clothes are out of the van. Okay, when I all the wet clothes, I mean ALL the clothes are wet!!

We all had a fantastic time, but could have done with a bit less wind and rain.

Dispite the bad weather we did manage to get two round-walks in, a train ride in to Settle and a chance to meet up and chat with some good company. I found the landlord and landlady of the Station Inn very accommodating, letting us put the vans in their car-park and always had a chat with us when we went in to the 'dog and child friendly' pub.

This is one for the Summer time, then hopefully we might get at least one dry day.


----------



## Ste (Jan 1, 2012)

Glad y'all had a good time! Was hoping to get up for day on Friday, but never got the Gti started, think i've narrowed it down to needing a new solenoid. 

But I'll have the new van finished by next month, so I hope to see y'all t the next meet!


----------



## lotty (Jan 1, 2012)

*Photo's*

Just a couple of photo's (if ive attached them right?)


----------



## kimbowbill (Jan 1, 2012)

*Home n dry*

Even tho i got off to a bad start it all turned out great, i think the location is fantastic, thanks to DTDog for organisng two great walks really enjoyed them, even tho it was blowing a gale and peeing it down all the time it was still great fun, i have really enjoyd myself, it was really nice to be in such good company, no pressure to do anything you dint want to do, i do think the pub was a little expensive but as jess (whitevanwoman) explained, the pub will go months without any income, i did complain a little about the prices and you did have to specifically ask for the special offer drinks or you would have got charged the full price but after chatting to the owners i found them to be really friendly, the staff were great, one of the girls brought me a towel to dry henry after one of our walks, that is excellent customer service, wonder where else you would get that service. thanks to all for making my new year most enjoyable

Jen


----------



## Firefox (Jan 2, 2012)

Had a great time if a little wet. Went off on New Years day to visit Kangooroo as everything was getting soaked. It rained non stop new years eve.

Station Inn Pub was fantastic. Really nice food and really cheap prices eg £3.00 a pint, £1.50 pork pies, and the full menu was fabulous. Huge portions... more than most people could eat. Landlord and staff really welcoming, I can recommend anyone to go up and stay there for a few days!


Website here:  The Station Inn - Ribblehead Viaduct, Ingleton, LA6 3A6


----------



## Stubby (Jan 2, 2012)

At pub now and asked landlord if we have a few beer and a meal that we can stop on carpark yes no prob good ale try golden pippin a light ale and a local brew i try to buy local produce and support local economy


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 2, 2012)

***** said:


> We have read conflicting reports in this and the other thread. I do hope that this one is correct as it is so very nice to hear that a pub is particularly M/H friendly.



I think you will find only one person had a problem and one complaining about prices which I find incredible with the house beer under £3 pound a pint and doubles of popular brands ie Gordons very cheap.I wish my local was the same price! You will not find a more motorhome friendly place especially in a main walking area where it is busy all year round. Compared with the prices in Keswick Jo and Alan are giving it away! 

Rob


----------



## cooljules (Jan 2, 2012)

Amethyst said:


> I think you will find only one person had a problem and one complaining about prices which I find incredible with the house beer under £3 pound a pint and doubles of popular brands ie Gordons very cheap.I wish my local was the same price! You will not find a more motorhome friendly place especially in a main walking area where it is busy all year round. Compared with the prices in Keswick Jo and Alan are giving it away!
> 
> Rob



i think you will find there was not only one person who said they had a problem and complaining about prices..................

if you had read all the posts, it wasnt only me that was overcharged.   lots of people where complaining about the date on the bottles of tonic, it was either nov 2010, or june 2010.  

i didnt see any pints of housr beer under 3quid, i went from the left to the right (as i hate bitter, but detest lager even more) and each one was 3quid.  seemed a little steep from what i have seen, but it was ok, so not compaining at that.

what i complained about was if you asked for a G&T you got charged a lot more, unless you pointed to the sign next to the till that said double G&T £3.50    i know of others who complained and said on here.

i never got a smile or a thankyou from the landlady.....maybe she didnt like my ugly face, who knows

the food looked good, and everyone apart from one enjoyed the meals.


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Jan 2, 2012)

we stop here for a saturday night 3/4 times a year after being in skipton and always enjoyed it.


----------



## lotty (Jan 2, 2012)

[QUOTE 

i didnt see any pints of housr beer under 3quid, i went from the left to the right (as i hate bitter, but detest lager even more) and each one was 3quid.  seemed a little steep from what i have seen, but it was ok, so not compaining [/QUOTE]



I don't know what prices you pay where you live but £3 a pint for any beer/larger is average for anywhere now? My local is £3.20/3.30 a pint or £3.50/3.60 a bottle of cider! 

I was there Thrusday day and night in the pub and Friday morning and no one complained while I was there about the quality of food and drink or the attitude of the staff. My partner and I had lunch and diner in the pub and several pints and everything was lovely. Some did mention they thought the price of food was a little on the expensive side but we did not. They are a remote pub and for us being a "captive audience" they could have charged a lot more! 

Did you mention to the staff or landlords about your out of date drinks and the problems you encountered? I do not think it is fair of you to complain so strongly on a public forum if you have not given them chance to put things right at the time?


----------



## cooljules (Jan 2, 2012)

lotty said:


> [QUOTE
> 
> i didnt see any pints of housr beer under 3quid, i went from the left to the right (as i hate bitter, but detest lager even more) and each one was 3quid.  seemed a little steep from what i have seen, but it was ok, so not compaining





I don't know what prices you pay where you live but £3 a pint for any beer/larger is average for anywhere now? My local is £3.20/3.30 a pint or £3.50/3.60 a bottle of cider! 

I was there Thrusday day and night in the pub and Friday morning and no one complained while I was there about the quality of food and drink or the attitude of the staff. My partner and I had lunch and diner in the pub and several pints and everything was lovely. Some did mention they thought the price of food was a little on the expensive side but we did not. They are a remote pub and for us being a "captive audience" they could have charged a lot more! 

Did you mention to the staff or landlords about your out of date drinks and the problems you encountered? I do not think it is fair of you to complain so strongly on a public forum if you have not given them chance to put things right at the time?[/QUOTE]

i dont drink pints/cider etc normally, i only drink vodka but was out of my price range (thats not a complaint, im used to drinking cheap vodka and energy in pubs rather than brand and red bull) hence was on the bitter, but i had a good night, i had from some people they can go months without a customer, to others who said they are busy all year round.  i didnt think the food prices were bad, not cheap cheap,but not expensive either, and what i saw the size and quality, it did look like value for money which is the main thing, we only didnt eat, as Kaye has the smallest appitite ever, we row about it here, i spend a lot of time preparing a meal and she has 2 mouthfuls, and if i take my meds and when with very bad back ache  it makes me not hungry but i degress. I really did wish we had eaten there and i would next time we go we will....a couple of quid or so over a 'cheap meal' each i have no problem with, its the value for money, plus Kaye is worth a couple of extra quid.

i didnt complain about the out of date bottles of mixer as someone else says they were going too, so i didnt see if i complained too it would help.  dont get me wrong, im not a stickler for BBE dates its just a point i was raising.   the landlady tried charging me  4.50 for the 3.25 hot choc and baileys for our lass, until i pointed it out on the sign, now she had served 3 or 4 in the minutes before so i guess should have known the correct price.   as i said i know others who raised concern about being charged totally different amounts to what was advertised.  its quick to work out if its just a couple of drinks, but others said in rounds etc it took a while to work it out.  

i would go back, there are places i would never go back to after very bad service.  no place will be liked by a 100% of people.  we had a nice time, a dog friendly pub, we liked it.  just didnt like having to point at a sign to get that price it said or instead get charged much more....  some of the people are still WC at the mo in other places or not back home yet who too had the same problem.

the young bar staff were great, infact i got one of them into trouble when i told him, in ear shot of the landlady he had given me the wrong change, he gave me way TOO much change.  it was hectic and busy, he was newish and doing his best.


----------



## lotty (Jan 2, 2012)

cooljules said:


> the young bar staff were great, infact i got one of them into trouble when i told him, in ear shot of the landlady he had given me the wrong change, he gave me way TOO much change. * it was hectic and busy, he was newish and doing his best*.



playing Devils advocate but maybe this goes some way to explaining the mix up with prices??


----------



## cooljules (Jan 2, 2012)

lotty said:


> playing Devils advocate but maybe this goes some way to explaining the mix up with prices??



no, he passed me back the note i had just given him, as well as the 'correct change'  it was the landlady who was charging me the different prices.


----------



## Stubby (Jan 2, 2012)

MAybe next year jools you should stop at om an buy a cheap bottle of vody from netto an put sum heating on for kaye thats the the way to keep a woman happy an stop ya moaning may b wild camping is just not for you mate


----------



## cooljules (Jan 2, 2012)

Stubby said:


> MAybe next year jools you should stop at om an buy a cheap bottle of vody from netto an put sum heating on for kaye thats the the way to keep a woman happy an stop ya moaning may b wild camping is just not for you mate


no it is for me, liked it for years even when i did it in a estate car around europe.   we did take 2 bottles of cheap vodka and a gin we had in the campervan as well as bacon butties.  i like going out in the van.  she liked the pub part too.  were not going to use a pub car park and not use it.    ok if it needs better lighting, heating etc to make it better for her then thats what i will do.    i was happy to look through the window for hours........she didnt


----------



## cooljules (Jan 2, 2012)

***** said:


> There is a solution
> Dont waste the very little money that you do have in a pub on drink and food.
> Better to spend it on getting the M/H nice and comfortable for your partner and yourself. Then with a lot of luck, she may give it a second chance and you will have many more chances to go away and enjoy each others company.



i want to take her to cromford near matlock, i like it there and the dogs too. i dont mind not doing pubs at all.  hopefully in the spring the van will be ready and we get a nice weekend and she gives it another chance


----------



## cooljules (Jan 2, 2012)

***** said:


> Cromford is a nice spot, we have spent many a night on the wharf car park and a nice little riverside walk into Matlock Bath or the other way along the tow path
> You do have to keep the ladies happy:wave:



hopefully she will like it too. the walk into the village was too much for me, i did it once but not again, but that little cafe at the end of the wharf seems nice and im sure if i put the effort into making the van better she will give it another chance (its not easy at the mo for us, as shes moved in, we a lot less off for money, as im on benefits and she works but guess lots of other people are in the same boat too).  Its costing her a lot to put up with me, financially and stress!!!!  

shes never been in a campervan, just used to holidays in villas or on boats at the south of france, so being in something so dark and cold was a bigger shock than she thought ,esp as i said its great, romantic etc etc. Doing the camper even bettter for her is important, as she wont be able to afford nice hols anymore, shes not rich or posh, shes just not used to someone as cheap as me lol


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 2, 2012)

cooljules said:


> i think you will find there was not only one person who said they had a problem and complaining about prices..................
> 
> if you had read all the posts, it wasnt only me that was overcharged.   lots of people where complaining about the date on the bottles of tonic, it was either nov 2010, or june 2010.
> 
> ...



What posts are you referring to CJ.I cannott seem to find them.
I have taken an active interest in the Ribblehead threads as I was hoping to get there and was very disappointed at your rant on a public forumpossibly jeapardising the hospitallty that the Station Inn is famous for.

Rob


----------



## whitevanwoman (Jan 2, 2012)

I got home from RH last night after having had one of the best NYs I've had for a long time - if anyone had said to me last year that I would have been spending NY in the middle of nowhere with a bunch of strangers in miserable weather sleeping in the back of an unconverted tranny but thoroughly enjoying it, I would never have believed them. Big thanks to everyone who made me and Rigg feel so welcome.

I stayed up at the quarry as I wanted to be able to let Rigg have a bit of freedom and not be cooped up in the van, and I think it was mainly people from "the other forum" but as I said to them, I'm new to this forum, didn't know there was another forum, and am totally impartial and know nothing of past politics and don't care about politics - the most important thing was that everyone was very friendly and helpful. 

With regards to the pub, I was overcharged for a double G&T the first night; I knew straightaway that I'd been charged the full price and not the special price by the landlady but being a soft git I didn't say anything, maybe I should have done. However, that was the only time that happened. With regards to the food, I thought the meal prices were about average for that kind of pub. I had lasagne which was very tasty, unfortunately it was a bit overcooked and yet again I didn't say anything, mainly because it was NYE, they were very busy and the portion was so big, that even though I'd left the burned bits, I was full up and had enjoyed it. I know I should have said something as the landlady would probably rather know if a customer wasn't satisfied, but in the circumstances I felt that they were doing their best to accomodate everyone - they had a full house of hotel guests, bunk barn guests and about 15+ campervanners and they had promised that anyone who wanted a meal on NYE would get one. I don't think it's fair to judge on one night particularly when its NYE. 

With regards to prices, as someone who lives in the middle of nowhere ( my nearest supermarket is a 25 mile round trip) I know how expensive it is to live in a rural area compared to living in the middle of a town or city. Everything is more expensive - the cost of travelling anywhere (food shopping, doctors, chemists, and other essential journeys), the cost of deliveries, the cost of electricity (we don't get a choice of suppliers or deals as there is only usually one supplier who can charge whatever they want for the service). There is no mains gas in rural areas so I'm guessing the pub uses Calor gas which is more expensive than mains. Often rural areas don't have normal broadband because the telephone exchange is so far away or the cables are so old that they aren't suitable and BT won't upgrade as it's not economical. So to get broadband in a place like Ribblehead it has to be through satellite or through a co-operative with other villagers, all of which costs a lot more than in town, and there's no chance of getting fast broadband, we're lucky to get 1MB speed and that depends on the weather - crap weather affects my broadband but I just have to put up with it because there's nothing that can be done. That is the price we pay for living in beautiful but remote places. Sometimes (usually during the winter) I get fed up with it, but most of the time (especially in the summer months) I am very grateful for living where I do - the price I pay for living here includes the most wonderful everchanging view from my living room window and being able to watch the wild fell ponies, buzzards and other wildlife out of the kitchen window whilst washing up, and being able to go for a good fell walk straight from my front door without having to drive anywhere. 

I guess if you think about the comparison between wild camping and camping on a site, at first glance camping on a site seems so expensive. But if you choose to wild camp, once you factor in the additional miles driven to get water, to find a lovely isolated spot, to drive back to civilisation for essential supplies, or to find a mobile signal, then there probably isn't much difference in the overall cost. The difference is simply that staying on a site provides all these things conveniently but for a price, and because someone else is providing them for you, then a profit for them has to be factored in otherwise there would be no point in them offering that. 

It's exactly the same for rural businesses compared to town businesses. In addition, being in a National Park also makes things more expensive - any renovation work has to be done to tight specs using more expensive traditional materials and labour instead of taking advantage of the cheapest supplies or labour and when you think about how good the car park and bunk houses etc are at the Station Inn, then those costs have to be factored in to their business plan. 

So my way of thinking about it is, that if I want the priviledge of being able to camp free of charge in lovely places but still have the convenience of a pub, a toilet, and a friendly welcome then I have to pay for it somehow. The only alternative is to be completely self-sufficient and bring all my own food etc and not use local facilities but then I don't get the benefit of a friendly welcome in a warm pub which allows the dog in, and I would have spent a wet & windy miserable few days in an unheated metal tent eating pot noodles and saving my pennies. As it is, it was still one of the cheapest NYs I've ever had. 

And as regards the other forum, I just wanted to say that I will be joining that too and will probably go on some of their meets, but I'm not taking anyone's side, I just want to enjoy my new van and the freedom and opportunities it is going to give me, and am looking forward to meeting any friendly folk, regardless of previous forum politics. 

I took quite a few photos at RH and will post them over the next day or so once I've got everything dried and sorted, watch this space...

Happy New Year everyone, looking forward to seeing all our new friends again 

WVW & RTP (Rigg the pig)


----------



## whitevanwoman (Jan 2, 2012)

PS. To Lotty

I was REALLY sorry not to get the chance to meet you but am very glad that you seem to have got the leak problem sorted cheaply and there will be other opportunities to look forward to. Anytime you are heading up North, let me know and I could come and meet up with you.


----------



## lotty (Jan 2, 2012)

whitevanwoman said:


> PS. To Lotty
> 
> I was REALLY sorry not to get the chance to meet you but am very glad that you seem to have got the leak problem sorted cheaply and there will be other opportunities to look forward to. Anytime you are heading up North, let me know and I could come and meet up with you.




Jess,
Thanks, yes we were gutted to have to leave early and i was looking forward to meeting you and Rig after hearing so much about you (all good). Hopefully we will meet at the next ladies meet? 

Lotty
xx


----------



## wints (Jan 2, 2012)

We had a good night in the pub.  Arrived on NYE in torrential rain, saw that the car park was packed, so we headed for the quarry.  We parked up at the side of Dave & Kath, and ended up sitting / drinking with them 'till after midnight.
Talked lots with the mhwilders as we were sited next to them.  Also had good chat to firefox and his dad.
Think we are going to Shepherds View this w/e, may tackle Coniston Old Man, all depending on the weather.

Allen & Eileen


----------



## whitevanwoman (Jan 2, 2012)

*Ribblehead photos*

I've uploaded photos from Ribblehead to a new album, unfortunately they aren't in date/time order any more as I experienced some "technical difficulties" whilst trying to figure out how to create a new album but they were taken on NYE in the Station Inn, and then on NY Day on a short walk around the quarry area during a brief respite from the rain. 

The photo of the empty 12 x cornish pastie wrapper, 6 x mini pork pie wrapper and half eaten loaf of bread was what awaited me in the van after the fireworks on NYE - Rigg the pig's revenge for me leaving him under the pool table in the pub for an hour whilst I had a meal in the dining room; somehow my git of a dog managed to get out of his cage and raided my rations. I take back all the good things I've ever said about him...


----------



## Canalsman (Jan 2, 2012)

whitevanwoman said:


> I've uploaded photos from Ribblehead to a new album ...



Can't find the album ...


----------



## Ste (Jan 2, 2012)

Its a shame my local won't allow overnighting in his massive car park. Lager starts @ £2.35, and ale even less!!!! & on a Monday and Wednesday its £1.75!!!


----------



## whitevanwoman (Jan 2, 2012)

Canalsman said:


> Can't find the album ...



hope this works  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/members/whitevanwoman-albums-ribblehead-new-year-2012.html 

if not then, 

Phil, :help: 
I've uploaded photos somewhere...


----------



## lotty (Jan 2, 2012)

whitevanwoman said:


> hope this works  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/members/whitevanwoman-albums-ribblehead-new-year-2012.html
> 
> if not then,
> 
> ...





I just went onto your profile and they are on there. They are great, make me wish i had been able to stay longer! x


----------



## Canalsman (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks - seen the pics now.

Looks like a great place, and I will try it in the Spring or Summer 

Regards

Chris


----------



## Croftland1 (Jan 2, 2012)

When I click on the album link on WVW's profile page I get an error message saying, "invalid album specified." Is it just me?


----------



## tillytom (Jan 2, 2012)

No im getting the same


----------



## whitevanwoman (Jan 2, 2012)

tillytom said:


> No im getting the same



Sorry, don't know what to suggest... except maybe ask Admin to check it out and give a direct link


----------



## angelaa (Jan 2, 2012)

I cant see photos either. We went, stopped in quarry. Went to pub for tea, then back in for evening.  Unfortunately, didnt feel well and went back to motorhome about 11.  Started with flu, and feel lousy.  We set off for home at 10 on new years day.  Only really spoke to some at the quarry.  Hope everyone has a great new year.  

Angela


----------



## al n sal (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the photo's everyone, some crackers in there. looks like you all had a great time around a lovely looking place. I'm really jealous now i couldn't make it. hay ho next time, quite fancy trying a peak or two

al


----------



## Firefox (Jan 4, 2012)

The Station Inn was great. Really welcoming. Landlady/Landlord very  helpful, couldn't have been more pleasant. Food and beer great value. Huge portions of food. Beer £3 a pint and 5 real ales on for New Year.

I would give the Station Inn 8 or 9 out of 10.


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 4, 2012)

Firefox said:


> The Station Inn was great. Really welcoming. Landlady/Landlord very  helpful, couldn't have been more pleasant. Food and beer great value. Huge portions of food. Beer £3 a pint and 5 real ales on for New Year.
> 
> I would give the Station Inn 8 or 9 out of 10.



Could not agree with you more Firefox its one of my favourite places great welcome  beer food and walking areas.

I forgot to mention in earlier posts that Jo welcomes breakfast bookings but be warned ......you need to be hungry but saves a lot of washing up!

Rob


----------



## Lorry Ball (Jan 4, 2012)

Wanted to come for long weekend, bit to far for me, 4 hours there and 4 hours back
good job really, had kidney stone pains :sad: from 13:00 new years day, 
2 nights in Bangor hospital, still not 100% fit yet, if it get worst will have to go back in. :sad: :sad: :sad:


Lorry    :drive:


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2012)

whitevanwoman said:


> hope this works  whitevanwoman's Album: Ribblehead New Year 2012
> 
> if not then,
> 
> ...



Took me hours to work this one out, even had to open a support ticket with vbulletin.

but I have sorted it, someone had set their profile privacy to stop people viewing their albums. Naughty girl


----------



## Canalsman (Jan 4, 2012)

al n sal said:


> ... quite fancy trying a peak or two



A peek or two at what?


----------



## herbenny (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks for up loading the pics I have heard a lot about this Ribblehead place and it looks like a nice place to go .....Maybe next time !!!! :wave:


----------



## whitevanwoman (Jan 4, 2012)

Phil said:


> Took me hours to work this one out, even had to open a support ticket with vbulletin.
> 
> but I have sorted it, someone had set their profile privacy to stop people viewing their albums. Naughty girl



Doh! Blonde moment. I thought I'd made it public. I guess I owe you one of these then... :cheers:


----------



## whitevanwoman (Jan 4, 2012)

herbenny1 said:


> Thanks for up loading the pics I have heard a lot about this Ribblehead place and it looks like a nice place to go .....Maybe next time !!!! :wave:



In good weather (or even just ok weather), it is a truly beautiful remote and unspoiled area and well worth a visit. There are loads of walks of all grades, and lots of interesting things to do & places to visit but it's not as touristy as the Lake District.

But when the weather is bad and the cloud is low, you might as well be in a wilderness and so if venturing onto any of the fells, you do need to be able to navigate with map and compass, and be prepared for sudden weather changes so take waterproofs even in good weather. 

Like the Station Inn, there are lots of other isolated pubs which serve real ale, good food and welcome walkers in muddy boots with dogs.

But the fells block mobile, radio and tv signals so be prepared to do without the modern conveniences or else to walk up a fell or drive up the road to get a signal. 

The viaduct was used in the Harry Potter films and and it's a lovely train run either north to Carlisle or south to Skipton.


----------



## runnach (Jan 4, 2012)

whitevanwoman said:


> In good weather (or even just ok weather), it is a truly beautiful remote and unspoiled area and well worth a visit. There are loads of walks of all grades, and lots of interesting things to do & places to visit but it's not as touristy as the Lake District.
> 
> But when the weather is bad and the cloud is low, you might as well be in a wilderness and so if venturing onto any of the fells, you do need to be able to navigate with map and compass, and be prepared for sudden weather changes so take waterproofs even in good weather.
> 
> ...



erm No Tv ?  No mobile telephone reception ? and even radio is dodgy ???? what type of place is this ??? .....Where do I sign ? 
It is such a shame to enjoy our countrys natural spendour ..and relax in one of them pub things....

This is not England , This is my England (love you )

Channa


----------



## herbenny (Jan 4, 2012)

channa said:


> erm No Tv ?  No mobile telephone reception ? and even radio is dodgy ???? what type of place is this ??? .....Where do I sign ?
> It is such a shame to enjoy our countrys natural spendour ..and relax in one of them pub things....
> 
> This is not England , This is my England (love you )
> ...



I agree channa ...its my idea of heaven !!!!!


----------



## Firefox (Jan 4, 2012)

They have free wifi at the Station Inn. Signal a little dodgy at times though.

I like how the Station Inn was very inclusive. They let hikers bring in huge rucksacks dripping with water to dry out for example. Campers, dogs and kids also very welcome. It really is just like your own front room. Sky TV and sports with big screen too, and pool table, open fire. You couldn't ask for a better pub!

It's a shame I couldn't see more of the Ribblehead area due to driving rain and lack of waterproofs. I would like to do a Summer meet around there. All three peaks, Whernside, Pen-Y-Gent, and Ingleborough are very reachable in better conditions from the Station.


----------



## Canalsman (Jan 4, 2012)

Firefox said:


> I would like to do a Summer meet around there. All three peaks, Whernside, Pen-Y-Gent, and Ingleborough are very reachable in better conditions from the Station.



Splendid idea!

Don't need TV etc ... do need proper pub with fine ales and good pub grub


----------



## solarman (Jan 4, 2012)

Canalsman said:


> Splendid idea!
> 
> Don't need TV etc ... do need proper pub with fine ales and good pub grub


i'm up for the next meet or do we need to start a fresh thread as this one is getting long now......?


----------



## whitevanwoman (Jan 4, 2012)

Firefox said:


> It's a shame I couldn't see more of the Ribblehead area due to driving rain and lack of waterproofs.



With the weather we had, waterproofs didn't make much difference. It managed to get inside the collar of my goretex jacket and I somehow managed to get wet feet simply walking down from the quarry to the pub on NYE, a distance of approx 300m max.

Definitely on for a summer meet, but suggest that it's not during the school hols, so either late June/early July or early September. Also avoid bank hol weekends.


----------



## kimbowbill (Jan 5, 2012)

Firefox said:


> They have free wifi at the Station Inn. Signal a little dodgy at times though.
> 
> I like how the Station Inn was very inclusive. They let hikers bring in huge rucksacks dripping with water to dry out for example. Campers, dogs and kids also very welcome. It really is just like your own front room. Sky TV and sports with big screen too, and pool table, open fire. You couldn't ask for a better pub!
> 
> It's a shame I couldn't see more of the Ribblehead area due to driving rain and lack of waterproofs. I would like to do a Summer meet around there. All three peaks, Whernside, Pen-Y-Gent, and Ingleborough are very reachable in better conditions from the Station.



We walked in after our walk over the fells and were drenched, one of the staff brought me a towel for the dog, how good was that,


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 5, 2012)

solarman said:


> i'm up for the next meet or do we need to start a fresh thread as this one is getting long now......?



I think you should start afresh as this meet was somewhat tainted.

If you can pick the right date as has been suggested I think it will be very popular and will also show our support for Jo and Alan and

the great pub they run.

Rob


----------



## donkey too (Jan 5, 2012)

what about having an Easter meet there? Anyone know what dates Easter falls?


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 5, 2012)

donkey too said:


> what about having an Easter meet there? Anyone know what dates Easter falls?



The only problem with that is the schools holidays as it will already be busy.

As whitevanwoman suggested out of school holidays would be best.

Rob


----------



## whitevanwoman (Jan 5, 2012)

Amethyst said:


> The only problem with that is the schools holidays as it will already be busy.
> 
> As whitevanwoman suggested out of school holidays would be best.
> 
> Rob



It doesn't get as busy as the Lake District during school hols but is likely to be fairly busy at Easter especially if weather is good - the quarry car park is likely to be quite full with walkers' cars during the day. 

An alternative location is under the viaduct arches (follow the track just after the pub, on the same side as the pub), the only problem with that is the potholes in the access track and a longer walk to the pub. 

Might be best to speak to pub landlord soonish re staying in car park again for those who want to, as they will probably start taking Easter bookings fairly soon. They should be able to advise whether an Easter meet is worth it or whether the place will be swarming with "non-wilders".


----------



## DTDog (Jan 5, 2012)

whitevanwoman said:


> It doesn't get as busy as the Lake District during school hols but is likely to be fairly busy at Easter especially if weather is good - the quarry car park is likely to be quite full with walkers' cars during the day.
> 
> An alternative location is under the viaduct arches (follow the track just after the pub, on the same side as the pub), the only problem with that is the potholes in the access track and a longer walk to the pub.
> 
> Might be best to speak to pub landlord soonish re staying in car park again for those who want to, as they will probably start taking Easter bookings fairly soon. They should be able to advise whether an Easter meet is worth it or whether the place will be swarming with "non-wilders".



Firstly. Easter weekend is 6th April (Good Friday) through to 9th (Bank Holiday Monday).

With regards to 'Under the Viaduct'. I did notice a sign there saying no motorised vehicles to go down that road. Although I cant see why as it seemed prity solid to me and there did appear to be several cars and vans going down it, but this could have been for accessing the farm just under the viaduct.

Personaly, I would suggest a date that isn't a 'holiday' and after the clocks have gone forward (25th March). That way we can arrive in the daylight, Friday night.
I think the quarry would be the better idea than the pub car-park. That way, we can visit the pub if we want (which I would, as I was very happy with them) but should people not feel they want to go, then they are not doing any harm by staying up at the quarry.
With regards to 'walkers' parking up at the quarry. I'm sure if we organised ourselves parking wise, we could get quite a few vans up there and still leave an area for cars.

If you do all decide to pick Easter then that counts me and the family out as we will be flying to Sweden for Easter.
SO, feel free to book Easter, but I'll know who my friends are !!!


----------



## lufcdave7 (Jan 5, 2012)

***** said:


> Are you looking for venues that are FOC or would a campsite field for about £6 be ok.
> If so how about Carrog nearLllangollen
> It's a lovely location, pub less than 5 minutes away, river and hill walking and a steam railway.
> The owner will not let rally's use the campsite facilities, however water is available and I think dump facilities, but that would need checking.
> ...


----------



## Canalsman (Jan 5, 2012)

Well on my part I'd rather park on pub premises and spend £6 over the bar - but I'm on a reduced budget having taken early retirement.

I do agree fully that if you're parking on someone's land, they should benefit financially.


----------



## Firefox (Jan 5, 2012)

Given the weather there wasn't a lot else we could have done than use the pub as a community centre/meeting place, but considering I spent about £100 on meals and drinks over 3 days, that can't be bad trade for them.


----------



## Firefox (Jan 5, 2012)

***** said:


> http://www.stationcampsite.com/rallies.htm
> 
> Not forgetting Hayfield where we have had a few previous meets



Hayfield has just gone a bit upmarket this year. A lot of it is now hookups and hardstanding whereas previously it was just a field. If you are not a member of the camping club they do charge quite high prices per night.


----------



## kimbowbill (Jan 5, 2012)

***** said:


> Just had a thought:rolleyes2: didn't hurt, well not much:banana:
> Does anybody know if the owners of the pub have been reading these threads.
> If so, it might be an idea to give them a vote of confidence and have another meet there.
> The downside is that it does get boring to keep going to the same place (for the people that did go.
> On the other hand, you should get more attendees if it is a central meet.:wacko:



I hope to god they haven't read it, i'm sure they are quite used to differences of opinion and peoples views on prices, but............ its the names that the landlady was called that i totally objected too, i'm not going to lower myself by putting the whole truth and nothing but the truth on a public forum, that would be kettle calling frying pan, however, i am still entiltled to my view and that i am disgusted with the OP and he knows it


----------



## scek (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm going to throw this one in the suggestion box as we've done it a few times now...

The Ship Inn in Sandside (near Milnthorpe, Lancashire) takes motorhomes over night (we've stopped there about 5 or 6 times, great beer, great food, brilliant view across the bay).
Add to this stopover a walk over Morecambe Bay sands on an organised walk and you have a great day out. 

Just a quickie about the walk. The one from Arnside is the "official one" which we've done twice and is good.
The best one though is the "unofficial one" from Hest Bank, which is much longer and is actually across the bay (whereas the official one is across the mouth of the estuary).

The walks are on set dates due to tides etc, mainly in the summer.


----------



## kimbowbill (Jan 5, 2012)

scek said:


> I'm going to throw this one in the suggestion box as we've done it a few times now...
> 
> The Ship Inn in Sandside (near Milnthorpe, Lancashire) takes motorhomes over night (we've stopped there about 5 or 6 times, great beer, great food, brilliant view across the bay).
> Add to this stopover a walk over Morecambe Bay sands on an organised walk and you have a great day out.
> ...



Hi Steve n Claire

it might be an idea to send this location to Canalsman who enters on POI database, he may miss it in this thread, along with many others 

Jen xx


----------



## Rubbertramp (Jan 5, 2012)

scek said:


> I'm going to throw this one in the suggestion box as we've done it a few times now...
> 
> The Ship Inn in Sandside (near Milnthorpe, Lancashire) takes motorhomes over night (we've stopped there about 5 or 6 times, great beer, great food, brilliant view across the bay).
> Add to this stopover a walk over Morecambe Bay sands on an organised walk and you have a great day out.
> ...



I've done the walk from Hest Bank....I'd highly recommend it, a fantastic experience! A dozen of us were left to wade the river to Grange while the guide took the rest on to Arnside....Brilliant Adventure! Lots of dogs on the walk too.


----------



## jeffmossy (Jan 5, 2012)

scek said:


> I'm going to throw this one in the suggestion box as we've done it a few times now...
> 
> The Ship Inn in Sandside (near Milnthorpe, Lancashire) takes motorhomes over night (we've stopped there about 5 or 6 times, great beer, great food, brilliant view across the bay).
> Add to this stopover a walk over Morecambe Bay sands on an organised walk and you have a great day out.
> ...



Mmmm drove past this pub many times going to Arnside,didnt know they let motorhomes stay on the car park.Do you have to book?


----------



## Canalsman (Jan 5, 2012)

kimbowbill said:


> Hi Steve n Claire
> 
> it might be an idea to send this location to Canalsman who enters on POI database, he may miss it in this thread, along with many others
> 
> Jen xx



This pub has been in the POI Downloads for ages!

You can't catch me out, Jen


----------



## whitevanwoman (Jan 5, 2012)

Sorry to be pedantic but Milnthorpe is in Cumbria not Lancashire. Apparently it used to be the port for Kendal according to my Wainwright map of westmorland.


----------



## maingate (Jan 5, 2012)

scek said:


> I'm going to throw this one in the suggestion box as we've done it a few times now...
> 
> The Ship Inn in Sandside (near Milnthorpe, Lancashire) takes motorhomes over night (we've stopped there about 5 or 6 times, great beer, great food, brilliant view across the bay).
> Add to this stopover a walk over Morecambe Bay sands on an organised walk and you have a great day out.
> ...



Very interesting to hear about the Ship Inn.

Last year we had a meal and a chat with the brand new landlord (a Geordie). It was my suggestion that he allow m/homes to overnight in exchange for a few drinks or a meal. He was a bit hesitant at first until I explained how it would work, then he was all for it. I also gave the details to a member of another forum so as to get him more trade.

He is a smashing lad and even gave us a lift back to the THS we were staying on. Hopefully, we will have an overnighter there this year.


----------



## kimbowbill (Jan 5, 2012)

Canalsman said:


> This pub has been in the POI Downloads for ages!
> 
> You can't catch me out, Jen



pfft, no flies on you Chris, lol, don't know how you do it, ya clever bugga lol xx


----------



## whitevanwoman (Jan 5, 2012)

maingate said:


> Very interesting to hear about the Ship Inn.
> 
> Last year we had a meal and a chat with the brand new landlord (a Geordie). It was my suggestion that he allow m/homes to overnight in exchange for a few drinks or a meal. He was a bit hesitant at first until I explained how it would work, then he was all for it. I also gave the details to a member of another forum so as to get him more trade.
> 
> He is a smashing lad and even gave us a lift back to the THS we were staying on. Hopefully, we will have an overnighter there this year.



It's just down the road from me (25 mile) - I might have a run over this weekend dependent on weather and check it out.


----------



## Canalsman (Jan 5, 2012)

whitevanwoman said:


> It's just down the road from me (25 mile) - I might have a run over this weekend dependent on weather and check it out.



Good plan!


----------



## scek (Jan 5, 2012)

With regards to te Ship Inn, we give them a call the night before and they have always said yes. We park in the corner out of the way. Theres a footpath at the back of the car park behind the trees but never had any bother. Never seen another motorhome parked with us though.
Last stopped there just last week.

More on the cross bay walk. They also take a couple of tractors and quad bikes on the walk for those who need a lift when they get tired. Dogs love the walk. One of the organisers takes his Jack Russell and it goes barmy on the sands, runs around like a demented whippet, never seen a dog so happy.
We have family in Carnforth and they tell us when the walks are on as they are advertised in the local press. The last time we walked it they took us to the sand bank where the cockle pickers got caught out, it was frightening to imagine in it the dark, so far out.
On the other side they have coaches arranged to bring you back round from Grange.


----------



## herbenny (Jan 6, 2012)

kimbowbill said:


> I hope to god they haven't read it, i'm sure they are quite used to differences of opinion and peoples views on prices, but............ its the names that the landlady was called that i totally objected too, i'm not going to lower myself by putting the whole truth and nothing but the truth on a public forum, that would be kettle calling frying pan, however, i am still entiltled to my view and that i am disgusted with the OP and he knows it



Although we didnt attend Ribblehead I could feel the build up to the excitment you all had about going and I was looking ofrward to hearing all your stories on your return.  As I have said before we really want to go to Ribblehead so all feedback is really good, both negative and positve. I agree with you Jen no need to use such horrible names.....no one deserves to be called such names on a forum, I for one would be mortified if someone was referring to me, and I wasnt able to defend myself.  Also I think I am just an old fashioned northern girl there are ways and means you address a LADY whether it is a negative comment or not.

Anyway back to Ribblehead me and hubby would love to go it will be the furthest we have attempted in our campervan so a bit of a challange for us, but judging by the photos I wouldnt miss it for the world.  It will be nice to get to meet you all.....:wave:


----------



## steco1958 (Jan 6, 2012)

*****,

I concur with your post on the % of good reports, I for one have already made note of the site and will be visiting sometime in the late spring early summer.


----------



## Viktor (Jan 6, 2012)

Likewise....I believe in making my own mind up from personal experience....I do take into account what has been written about places....I usually find between the negative reports and the positive ones, that the truth about the place is somewhere in between.


----------



## tillytom (Jan 6, 2012)

We would also like to attend a meet. But i agree Easter might be a bit too crowded We have never stopped here before but been past a couple of times Looks great all we need now is the date!!!!


----------



## whitevanwoman (Jan 6, 2012)

This may affect choice of date for RH meet - an Ingleton Folk Festival fundraiser event on Friday 9 & Saturday 10 March - for those who enjoy folk music, there will be lots of live music in the town centre.

Ingleton Folk Weekend


----------



## Haaamster (Jan 6, 2012)

Please folks can we now put this unpleasant situation to bed, if the OP doesn't realise by now he was making a complete pillock of himself by continually trying to justify his remarks then it's probably best not to reply.
Sorry to interfere as I didn't attend and don't know what happened so maybe I should just keep quiet but I came in here to read about what a lovely time those that went did have.


----------



## kimbowbill (Jan 6, 2012)

Haaamster said:


> Please folks can we now put this unpleasant situation to bed, if the OP doesn't realise by now he was making a complete pillock of himself by continually trying to justify his remarks then it's probably best not to reply.
> Sorry to interfere as I didn't attend and don't know what happened so maybe I should just keep quiet but I came in here to read about what a lovely time those that went did have.



er what you on about? the last few posts are discussing a new meet, think you need to read ALL of the posts not just select ones,


----------



## kimbowbill (Jan 6, 2012)

***** said:


> Maybe it is time that a new thread be started to propose prospective meet locations and dates.:idea-007:



yeah i agree Graham, i think i suggested it a few posts back but peeps are still posting here, i'll start one now


----------

